# US and world owe China thanks and apologies over Wuhan virus: Xinhua News



## Hamartia Antidote

LOL! If China wants a complete World public relations disaster they should keep making stupid announcements like this...

https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3890327

*China's propaganda machine is operating at full steam in attempt to regain trust in communist regime*

TAIPEI (Taiwan News) — Amid China's intensive propaganda campaign to reverse global perceptions of the Wuhan coronavirus epidemic in that country, *Chinese state media Xinhua News Agency* is taking the gambit to exhilarating new heights, suggesting the "United States owes China an apology" and that the world ought to acknowledge China for its remarkable achievements in its fight against the novel pneumonia.

"*The world should thank China for its gargantuan efforts and sacrifices to prevent the spread of the disease to other countries*, an act that is really startling the universe and moving the gods

Frustration and anger have been felt across China over the initial cover-up of the deadly virus and the under-reported number of infections and deaths, with the confidence of many Chinese in the communist regime rattled and the legitimacy of Xi Jinping's leadership newly coming into question. To address the crisis, the regime has adopted radical lockdowns and launched a propaganda campaign of sugar-coated stories about patient recoveries, frontline medical workers, and of course communist party members.

State media outlets began to play down the threat in mid-February and hailed the Chinese government as a "role model" in the global fight against the virus. A Feb. 24 editorial from the Global Times, a media mouthpiece for Beijing, even assailed other countries (Japan, South Korea, Iran, and Italy) as "slow to respond to the virus."

On March 3, Chinese state media made one of its most galling moves yet, with a commentary reposted on Xinhua News by the outspoken Chinese investor Huang Shen (黃生). According to Huang, the U.S. denying entry to those who had been in China as the outbreak began is unfair, as China has not reciprocated the de-facto travel ban; indeed, the U.S. should apologize to China for these wrongdoings, which are damaging to the Chinese economy.

Huang also cast doubts over the number of confirmed cases in the U.S., believing it to be severely under-reported. He imagines that U.S. President Donald Trump must be extremely anxious over the outbreak; meanwhile, China has made significant progress in the fight against the disease, and many businesses have reopened, Huang adds.

Huang goes on to ridicule the idea that China owes the world an apology, saying there is no reason to expect contrition from the communist country, especially when numerous studies point to the U.S., Italy, and Iran as the possible origin points of the virus. He thinks China should instead take credit for preventing the virus from spreading to the world.

"Now we can say with confidence that the U.S. owes China an apology, and the world owes China thanks," he concludes.






Thanks China!

You did a great job..especially when you cried about countries stopping flights to China as "selfish", "unfair", "unwarranted", and especially the biggie "racist".

Of course China always had the safety of the planet in mind
https://www.scmp.com/news/asia/aust...china-slams-australias-extreme-measures-after
*Coronavirus: China slams Australia’s ‘extreme measures’ after travel ban extended*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Glass

The virus is spreading heavily, why are they giving such statements?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Stop eating weird crap and putting the world at risk

I'm neutral when it comes to china but this was entirely avoidable

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jackdaws

What's next? Does the world owe an apology to Germany because it was defeated and thus spreading of Nazisim was prevented on a global scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

hussain0216 said:


> Stop eating weird crap and putting the world at risk
> 
> I'm neutral when it comes to china but this was entirely avoidable


Nothing to work with eating wild animals , it's myth spread by western propangada. US is on a full campaign to attack China using underhand method.






Even China has long ban wildlife , it will still happen. Very likely it's spread by artificial method or engineer. This thing can happened to any country. That is precisely what US want rest of the countries to do that is to blame China for epidemic. 

Take note, US scientist already attempt engineer this virus in their lab in 2015.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...ab-made-coronavirus-triggers-debate-34502/amp



Jackdaws said:


> What's next? Does the world owe an apology to Germany because it was defeated and thus spreading of Nazisim was prevented on a global scale.


What logic is that? The world did indeed thank the 5 permanent members of UN for stopping the facism.
If Nazism is stopped. Credit will go to US and Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glass

Beast said:


> Nothing to work with eating wild animals , it's myth spread by western propangada. US is on a full campaign to attack China using underhand method.



wtf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

Beast said:


> Nothing to work with eating wild animals , it's myth spread by western propangada. US is on a full campaign to attack China using underhand method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even China has long ban wildlife , it will still happen. Very likely it's spread by artificial method or engineer. This thing can happened to any country. That is precisely what US want rest of the countries to do that is to blame China for epidemic.
> 
> Take note, US scientist already attempt engineer this virus in their lab in 2015.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...ab-made-coronavirus-triggers-debate-34502/amp
> 
> 
> What logic is that? The world did indeed thank the 5 permanent members of UN for stopping the facism.
> If Nazism is stopped. Credit will go to US and Russia.


The same logic that China applies. Nonsensical.


----------



## Beast

Jackdaws said:


> The same logic that China applies. Nonsensical.


The virus is planted by evil nation and try put blame on China. What happen to China can also happend to India.
India cannot build hospital in 10 days. Dont gloat at things u cant handle.

China lockdown a whole province for the sake of rest of the world. You want China to allow allow all wuhan resident to run around the world and spread to your county?



Glass said:


> wtf


You never read the video? Stop livng in denial. The virus is engineered. Scientist has already comfirmed the suspicious nature of the virus. If US can plant it in China. It can plant in Turkey to play the blame game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surya 1

Yes, world owes thanks for bringing this decease to humanity. China has given many such gift to humanity and continues to give it every few years ranging from Bird flue, swine flue, corona etc. I am sure many more are in pipe line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

Beast said:


> You never read the video? Stop livng in denial. The virus is engineered. Scientist has already comfirmed the suspicious nature of the virus. If US can plant it in China. It can plant in Turkey to play the blame game.



I have seen enough of the shit u eat on twitter and like many i come to the conclusion that eating bats and rats and all types of other shit creates such issues. You guys need a cultural transformation. Eating weird shit is not good and not normal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KhanBaba2

Thank you China for giving us Corona Virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Beast

Glass said:


> I have seen enough of the shit u eat on twitter and like many i come to the conclusion that eating bats and rats and all types of other shit creates such issues. You guys need a cultural transformation. Eating weird shit is not good and not normal.


Create issue? You think stop eating wild animals will stop further epidemic? I have prove the virus is not coming from wild animals. The DNA sequence of the corona virus has published and is for all to see.

Virus will mutant but not at such fast speed that it matches human receptor in just few decades of time. From the sequence source, the origin of coronavirus is even more ridiculous to conclude it origin from China. US media is master of propaganda, will US tells u they plant the virus? To stage a planting, it need a plot and reason to make it sounds nature. Bat and wild animals sounds like a good reason to fool the rest of the world. The timing of the start of virus is so coincident after the trade war ended and US knows they cant beat China in trade war. Biological attack will be the next logic choice. US leadership has lost all human nature. They will achieve whatever they want with disregards to human lives.

I have already post enough evidence from my earlier post. Feel free to go read and absorb yourself.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Glass said:


> You never read the video? Stop livng in denial. The virus is engineered. Scientist has already comfirmed the suspicious nature of the virus. If US can plant it in China. It can plant in Turkey to play the blame game.



We all know your new Wuhan biolab had an accident that you couldn't cork back up.
BTW has that state of the art lab done anything? How come they aren't showing videos of people in that super-duper lab treating people or searching for a cure? Just complete silence. What purpose did it serve if it is doing nothing?????


----------



## beijingwalker

WTO already did

*WHO expert to Wuhan people: 'The world is in your debt'*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> We all know your new Wuhan biolab had an accident that you couldn't cork back up.
> BTW has that state of the art lab done anything? How come they aren't showing videos of people in that lab treating people or searching for a cure? Complete silence.


You got a thick skinned to reply such nonsense.

If wuhan lab really released such virus, the epidemic alarm will long be raised. US is smart to choose wuhan lab nearby to release such engineer virus to attack China. Then the propangada machine of US will start their work, blame wild animal eating in China or even blame its accidental released from Wuhan lab. And bot like you working hard to convince rest of the world , its China to blame.

https://www.the-scientist.com/news-opinion/lab-made-coronavirus-triggers-debate-34502

*Jef Akst
Nov 16, 2015*
NIAID

_Ralph Baric, an infectious-disease researcher at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill, last week (November 9) published a study on his team’s efforts to engineer a virus with the surface protein of the SHC014 coronavirus, found in horseshoe bats in China, and the backbone of one that causes human-like severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) in mice. The hybrid virus could infect human airway cells and caused disease in mice, according to the team’s results, which were published in Nature Medicine._


----------



## Glass

Beast said:


> Create issue? You think stop eating wild animals will stop further epidemic? I have prove the virus is not coming from wild animals. The DNA sequence of the corona virus has published and is for all to see.
> 
> Virus will mutant but not at such fast speed that it matches human receptor in just few decades of time. From the sequence source, the origin of coronavirus is even more ridiculous to conclude it origin from China. US media is master of propaganda, will US tells u they plant the virus? To stage a planting, it need a plot and reason to make it sounds nature. Bat and wild animals sounds like a good reason to fool the rest of the world. The timing of the start of virus is so coincident after the trade war ended and US knows they cant beat China in trade war. Biological attack will be the next logic choice. US leadership has lost all human nature. They will achieve whatever they want with disregards to human lives.
> 
> I have already post enough evidence from my earlier post. Feel free to go read and absorb yourself.



Stop lying lmao everyone knows that the shit you eat causes all these troubles every once in a decade and this time you truly fucked up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

Unlikes other countries failed to contain any outbreaks in the human history, China made great sacrifice to lockdown the whole nation and basically contained the virues inside China, we fought hard to get the rest of the world a valuable whole month windown to prepare and contain this virus, but that's so much we can do, many countries just dismissed this virus as no worse than common cold, no preparation, no testing, no alerting the general public..


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> You got a thick skinned to reply such nonsense.
> 
> _*Ralph Baric,* an infectious-disease researcher at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill, last week (November 9) published a study on his team’s efforts to engineer a virus with the surface protein of the SHC014 coronavirus, found in horseshoe bats in China, and the backbone of one that causes human-like severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) in mice. The hybrid virus could infect human airway cells and caused disease in mice, according to the team’s results, which were published in Nature Medicine._




https://www.technologyreview.com/s/...eate-the-china-coronavirus-from-its-dna-code/
*Biologists rush to re-create the China coronavirus from its DNA code*


The world is watching with alarm as China struggles to contain a dangerous new virus, now being called SARS-CoV-2. It has quarantined entire cities, and the US has put a blanket ban on travellers who’ve been there. *Health officials are scrambling to understand how the virus is transmitted* and how to treat patients.

But in one University of North Carolina lab, there’s a different race. Researchers are trying to create a copy of the virus. From scratch.

Led by *Ralph Baric*, an expert in coronaviruses—which get their name from the crown-shaped spike they use to enter human cells—the *North Carolina team expects to recreate the virus starting only from computer readouts of its genetic sequence posted online by Chinese labs last month.*

The remarkable ability to “boot up” viruses from genetic instructions is made possible by companies that manufacture custom DNA molecules, such as Integrated DNA Technology, Twist Bioscience, and Atum. By ordering the right genes, which cost a few thousand dollars, and then stitching them together to create a copy of the coronavirus genome, it’s possible to inject the genetic material into cells and jump-start the virus to life.

The ability to make a lethal virus from mail-order DNA was first demonstrated 20 years ago. It’s enough of a bioterrorism concern that companies carefully monitor who is ordering which genes. But it’s also an important way to respond to a sudden outbreak, since synthetic virus recipes give researchers powerful ways to study treatments, vaccines, and how mutations could make it more dangerous.

*When a synthetic virus is better than the real thing*

Baric’s North Carolina lab, which specializes in engineering viruses, has previously butted heads with Washington agencies over the work, which has included synthesizing new, never before seen coronaviruses that can infect mice. In 2014, the National Institutes of Health froze funding to several labs, including Baric’s, over concerns that such research was too risky. The funding was later reinstated.

For the China virus, Baric said in a telephone interview, his team placed an order for matching DNA from a manufacturer last month. Their first step was to go online and look at genetic sequences of the virus. They then compared several available sequences, which differ slightly, and picked a “consensus” version to have manufactured.

Once Baric gets his DNA, something that could take a month, he plans to inject the genetic instructions into cells. If things go as planned, the cells should begin making actual infectious viral particles.





A image of cornaviruses present in the cells of the first US case of a new pneumonia-causing disease.
CDC
By rolling their own germs, scientists can get hold of viruses even if they can’t obtain them directly from a country, especially one that’s in the grip of an epidemic. Baric says so far samples of the live virus from patients have not been made widely available from China. “This is the future in terms of how the medical research community responds to a new threat,” says Baric.

The real virus and the synthetic one should be basically identical. But with the synthetic one, “we have a DNA copy that we can go back to over and over and over again, to make genetically identical viruses,” says Timothy Sheahan, a researcher at UNC who works with Baric. *Starting from these copies, scientists can remove genes, add others, and figure out things like what makes the germ spread and how it gains access to human cells*. Sheahan wants to try *infecting mice with the virus and* *giving them various drugs to see what stops it*.

Artificial copies may also help scientists keep up with the outbreak’s unpredictable path. “I worry this virus is going to mutate in the course of the epidemic, and this would allow me to study what effects those mutations have,” says Stanley Perlman, a microbiologist who works on coronaviruses at the University of Iowa. “The synthetic virus is just a substitute for the actual virus, but with the DNA clone you can manipulate it and find the weak points and develop a therapy.”

During past outbreaks, scientists would have had to wait months or years to get a look at the germ behind an outbreak. But with SARS-CoV-2 it took only weeks until its genetic sequence was posted online. Immediately, some scientists began analyzing the genetic data, comparing it to viruses from bats, snakes and pangolins; they concluded it could have begun circulating last November.

Biotech companies, governments, and universities also quickly started ordering physical copies of particular genes found in the virus. DNA manufacturers say they have been deluged with orders for virus parts, including those useful for verifying diagnostic tests and others needed to make potential vaccines.

“It’s been a pretty dramatic uptick, starting with the publication of the genome,” says Adam Clore, technical director of synthetic biology at IDT, based in Iowa, and one of the world’s largest sellers of DNA. “It’s high priority. There are a number of institutions that are devoting nearly all their energy working on detection or vaccines.”

Still, most researchers need only one or two genes from the virus to carry forward work on tests and vaccines. Baric’s lab in North Carolina is the only one in the US known to be trying to re-create the virus completely from ordered DNA parts.

*How to keep deadly viruses out of the wrong hands*
It was in the early 2000s that scientists first showed that synthetic DNA strands could be used to “resurrect” viruses just from their genetic code. A team in New York State did it with polio, producing infectious material from DNA they ordered online.

The technology immediately created bio-weapon worries. What if terrorists used the technique to resurrect smallpox? That hasn’t happened, but it does mean that scourges like polio, smallpox—and now the Chinese coronavirus—cannot now ever be truly wiped out. Researchers at the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) drove that point home in 2005 when they resurrected the influenza virus that killed tens of millions in 1918-1919.

To keep the technology out of the hands of evil-doers, companies that manufacture DNA banded together a few years ago to limit access to dangerous genes. The big US players have all agreed to compare incoming DNA orders to a database of about 60 lethal germs and toxins called “select agents” so that only authorized labs can ever obtain the DNA needed to resurrect them.


----------



## Glass

beijingwalker said:


> Unlikes other countries failed to contain any outbreaks in the human history, China made great sacrifice to lockdown the whole nation and basically contained the virues inside China, we fought hard to get the rest of the world a valuable whole month windown to prepare and contain this virus, but that's so much we can do, many countries just dismissed this virus as no worse than common cold, no preparation, no testing, no alerting the general public..




You didnt contain it tho, it accelaretes worldwide and also in China where the virus originated from.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Glass said:


> Stop lying lmao everyone knows that the shit you eat causes all these troubles every once in a decade and this time you truly fucked up.


You bear a grudge against China. Of cos, it suits your agenda to to trust western source. I back my words with link and article. Unlike you, who lives in your own denial world.

https://www.the-scientist.com/news-opinion/lab-made-coronavirus-triggers-debate-34502

*Jef Akst
Nov 16, 2015*
NIAID

_Ralph Baric, an infectious-disease researcher at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill, last week (November 9) published a study on his team’s efforts to engineer a virus with the surface protein of the SHC014 coronavirus, found in horseshoe bats in China, and the backbone of one that causes human-like severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) in mice. The hybrid virus could infect human airway cells and caused disease in mice, according to the team’s results, which were published in Nature Medicine.

https://www.globalresearch.ca/china-coronavirus-shocking-update/5705196_

*Chinese Researchers Conclude the Virus Originated Outside of China*

After collecting samples of the genome in China, medical researchers first conclusively demonstrated that the virus did not originate at the seafood market but had multiple unidentified sources, after which it was exposed to the seafood market from where it spread everywhere. (1) (2) (3)


----------



## Dark1

Ok. Thank you Xi and china for the Corona virus.


----------



## beijingwalker

Glass said:


> You didnt contain it tho, it accelaretes worldwide and also in China where the virus originated from.


We contained it largely in China for a whole month, it's an unprecedented feat in the human history, but many countries failed this valuable one month window to get prepared, it started spreading fast outside China only very recently.


----------



## Beast

Dark1 said:


> Ok. Thank you Xi and china for the Corona virus.


We stopped it and its India turn. Too bad India dont have the ability to build hospital in 10 days. Good luck, India.


----------



## Uguduwa

Thank you China for eating snakes, dogs, cats, pangolins, Koalas and literally everything that moves and gifting us with this virus. There I said it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

Which country else would like to lock down their whole country for months for the rest of the world?



Uguduwa said:


> Thank you China for eating snakes, dogs, cats, pangolins, Koalas and literally everything that moves and gifting us with this virus. There I said it.


We don't , some people do, in China and in every part of the world, use youtube search and find it. besides, the virus origin is still unknown, could be from China, could be from US, could be from any place where their governments don't care testing the public at all.


----------



## Glass

beijingwalker said:


> We contained it largely in China for a whole month, it's an unprecedented feat in the human history, but many countries failed this valuable one month window to get prepared, it started spreading fast outside China only very recently.



You didnt contain it tho, it continues to spread globally including China and ur propaganda isnt going to change that. You fucked up heavily and the world wont thank you if we see hopefully a vaccine in 1-2 years but u will be looked down as people who eat not so nice things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Glass said:


> You didnt contain it tho,


WHO and most medical experts said we did, you missed.

*China probably saved hundreds of thousands of coronavirus cases-WHO*

Reuters
February 24, 2020
7:54 AM EST

BEIJING — China’s “incredibly difficult measures” in tackling the coronavirus that emerged late last year has probably prevented hundreds of thousands of cases in the country, the head of a visiting World Health Organization (WHO) delegation said.

Bruce Aylward, speaking at a joint press briefing with officials from China’s National Health Commission (NHC), said multiple data sources supported the general downward trend in the number infections being reported by the commission despite some statistical issues observed in recent weeks.

The WHO team in recent days inspected various parts of China including Wuhan, the capital of Hubei province and the epicenter of the outbreak.

The NHC earlier on Monday reported 409 new coronavirus cases, down from 648 a day earlier, as China began to unwind transport and travel curbs put in place since January to keep the virus from spreading further.

More than 20 province-level jurisdictions including Beijing and Shanghai reported zero infections, the best showing since the outbreak began.

Top leaders including President Xi Jinping have continued to preach vigilance, however, exhorting the public to keep its guard up. The virus has killed nearly 2,600 people in mainland China alone and infected nearly 80,000 to date.

More than 3,000 medical staff in China had been infected by the new coronavirus, National Health Commission official Liang Wannian told reporters, underscoring the threat posed by the virus.

Those infections mostly occurred in Hubei and were likely due to the lack of protective gear and fatigue, he said.

https://nationalpost.com/pmn/health...undreds-of-thousands-of-coronavirus-cases-who


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> https://www.technologyreview.com/s/...eate-the-china-coronavirus-from-its-dna-code/
> *Biologists rush to re-create the China coronavirus from its DNA code*
> 
> 
> The world is watching with alarm as China struggles to contain a dangerous new virus, now being called SARS-CoV-2. It has quarantined entire cities, and the US has put a blanket ban on travellers who’ve been there. *Health officials are scrambling to understand how the virus is transmitted* and how to treat patients.
> 
> But in one University of North Carolina lab, there’s a different race. Researchers are trying to create a copy of the virus. From scratch.
> 
> Led by *Ralph Baric*, an expert in coronaviruses—which get their name from the crown-shaped spike they use to enter human cells—the *North Carolina team expects to recreate the virus starting only from computer readouts of its genetic sequence posted online by Chinese labs last month.*
> 
> The remarkable ability to “boot up” viruses from genetic instructions is made possible by companies that manufacture custom DNA molecules, such as Integrated DNA Technology, Twist Bioscience, and Atum. By ordering the right genes, which cost a few thousand dollars, and then stitching them together to create a copy of the coronavirus genome, it’s possible to inject the genetic material into cells and jump-start the virus to life.
> 
> The ability to make a lethal virus from mail-order DNA was first demonstrated 20 years ago. It’s enough of a bioterrorism concern that companies carefully monitor who is ordering which genes. But it’s also an important way to respond to a sudden outbreak, since synthetic virus recipes give researchers powerful ways to study treatments, vaccines, and how mutations could make it more dangerous.
> 
> *When a synthetic virus is better than the real thing*
> 
> Baric’s North Carolina lab, which specializes in engineering viruses, has previously butted heads with Washington agencies over the work, which has included synthesizing new, never before seen coronaviruses that can infect mice. In 2014, the National Institutes of Health froze funding to several labs, including Baric’s, over concerns that such research was too risky. The funding was later reinstated.
> 
> For the China virus, Baric said in a telephone interview, his team placed an order for matching DNA from a manufacturer last month. Their first step was to go online and look at genetic sequences of the virus. They then compared several available sequences, which differ slightly, and picked a “consensus” version to have manufactured.
> 
> Once Baric gets his DNA, something that could take a month, he plans to inject the genetic instructions into cells. If things go as planned, the cells should begin making actual infectious viral particles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A image of cornaviruses present in the cells of the first US case of a new pneumonia-causing disease.
> CDC
> By rolling their own germs, scientists can get hold of viruses even if they can’t obtain them directly from a country, especially one that’s in the grip of an epidemic. Baric says so far samples of the live virus from patients have not been made widely available from China. “This is the future in terms of how the medical research community responds to a new threat,” says Baric.
> 
> The real virus and the synthetic one should be basically identical. But with the synthetic one, “we have a DNA copy that we can go back to over and over and over again, to make genetically identical viruses,” says Timothy Sheahan, a researcher at UNC who works with Baric. *Starting from these copies, scientists can remove genes, add others, and figure out things like what makes the germ spread and how it gains access to human cells*. Sheahan wants to try *infecting mice with the virus and* *giving them various drugs to see what stops it*.
> 
> Artificial copies may also help scientists keep up with the outbreak’s unpredictable path. “I worry this virus is going to mutate in the course of the epidemic, and this would allow me to study what effects those mutations have,” says Stanley Perlman, a microbiologist who works on coronaviruses at the University of Iowa. “The synthetic virus is just a substitute for the actual virus, but with the DNA clone you can manipulate it and find the weak points and develop a therapy.”
> 
> During past outbreaks, scientists would have had to wait months or years to get a look at the germ behind an outbreak. But with SARS-CoV-2 it took only weeks until its genetic sequence was posted online. Immediately, some scientists began analyzing the genetic data, comparing it to viruses from bats, snakes and pangolins; they concluded it could have begun circulating last November.
> 
> Biotech companies, governments, and universities also quickly started ordering physical copies of particular genes found in the virus. DNA manufacturers say they have been deluged with orders for virus parts, including those useful for verifying diagnostic tests and others needed to make potential vaccines.
> 
> “It’s been a pretty dramatic uptick, starting with the publication of the genome,” says Adam Clore, technical director of synthetic biology at IDT, based in Iowa, and one of the world’s largest sellers of DNA. “It’s high priority. There are a number of institutions that are devoting nearly all their energy working on detection or vaccines.”
> 
> Still, most researchers need only one or two genes from the virus to carry forward work on tests and vaccines. Baric’s lab in North Carolina is the only one in the US known to be trying to re-create the virus completely from ordered DNA parts.
> 
> *How to keep deadly viruses out of the wrong hands*
> It was in the early 2000s that scientists first showed that synthetic DNA strands could be used to “resurrect” viruses just from their genetic code. A team in New York State did it with polio, producing infectious material from DNA they ordered online.
> 
> The technology immediately created bio-weapon worries. What if terrorists used the technique to resurrect smallpox? That hasn’t happened, but it does mean that scourges like polio, smallpox—and now the Chinese coronavirus—cannot now ever be truly wiped out. Researchers at the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) drove that point home in 2005 when they resurrected the influenza virus that killed tens of millions in 1918-1919.
> 
> To keep the technology out of the hands of evil-doers, companies that manufacture DNA banded together a few years ago to limit access to dangerous genes. The big US players have all agreed to compare incoming DNA orders to a database of about 60 lethal germs and toxins called “select agents” so that only authorized labs can ever obtain the DNA needed to resurrect them.



The fox has showed its tail and now trying the damage control. Will US military tells the world, they continue funding such biological weapon from 2015 onwards? Of cos, it hush hush activities. Unfortunately, the media is quick to leak Ralph Baric works in 2015..

Explain to me why the genome sequence of the virus is so different from asia source as study by CHinese a, Japanese scientist and rest of the world.

https://www.globalresearch.ca/china-coronavirus-shocking-update/5705196

_They then came to the same independent conclusions as the Japanese researchers – that the virus did not begin in China but was introduced there from the outside._

_China’s top respiratory specialist Zhong Nanshan said on January 27

“Though the COVID-19 was first discovered in China, it does not mean that it originated from China”

“But that is Chinese for “it originated someplace else, in another country”. (4)

This of course raises questions as to the actual location of origin. If the authorities pursued their analysis through 100 genome samples from 12 countries, they must have had a compelling reason to be searching for the original source outside China. This would explain why there was such difficulty in locating and identifying a ‘patient zero’.

The TV Asahi network presented scientific documentation for their claims, raising the issue that no one would know the cause of death because the US either neglected to test or failed to release the results. Japan avoided the questions of natural vs. man-made and accidental vs. deliberate, simply stating that the virus outbreak may first have occurred in the US. The Western Internet appears to have been scrubbed of this information, but the Chinese media still reference it.

These claims stirred up a hornet’s nest not only in Japan but in China, immediately going viral on Chinese social media, especially since the Military World Games were held in Wuhan in October, and it had already been widely discussed that the virus could have been transmitted at that time – from a foreign source.
_
Then, Taiwan ran a TV news program on February,27,(click here to access video (Chinese), that presented diagrams and flow charts suggesting the coronavirus originated in the US. (6)






Below is a rough translation, summary and analysis of selected content of that newscast. (see map below)

The man in the video is a top virologist and pharmacologist who performed a long and detailed search for the source of the virus. He spends the first part of the video explaining the various haplotypes (varieties, if you will), and explains how they are related to each other, how one must have come before another, and how one type derived from another. He explains this is merely elementary science and nothing to do with geopolitical issues, describing how, just as with numbers in order, 3 must always follow 2.





click map to enlarge

One of his main points is that the type infecting Taiwan exists only in Australia and the US and, since Taiwan was not infected by Australians, the infection in Taiwan could have come only from the US.

The basic logic is that the geographical location with the greatest diversity of virus strains must be the original source because a single strain cannot emerge from nothing. He demonstrated that only the US has all the five known strains of the virus (while Wuhan and most of China have only one, as do Taiwan and South Korea, Thailand and Vietnam, Singapore, and England, Belgium and Germany), constituting a thesis that the haplotypes in other nations may have originated in the US.


----------



## beijingwalker

*WHO envoy says if he had COVID-19 , he'd 'want to be treated in China'*
WHO doctor heaps praise on CCP's handling of COVID-19 outbreak, doubts rest of world is ready






After touring some areas affected by the COVID-19, the World Health Organization (WHO) Assistant Director-General Dr. Bruce Aylward lavished praise on Communist China for its handling of the outbreak and expressed his doubts that many other countries in the world will be able to contain it.

After heaping praise on the questionable methods China has used to contain the outbreak, Aylward said the "big conclusion for the world is — it's simply not ready," reported Business Insider. He said that other countries may not have the same "disease-surveillance setup as China" and called on other countries to mimic the methods employed in the autocracy.

The approach in other Chinese cities is different depending on how many people are sick.

"A lot of people say you can't do this at scale because you will exhaust your response," he said. "But the Chinese pragmatically said 'not if you tailor this properly.'"

"Hundreds of thousands of people in China did not get COVID-19 because of this aggressive response," Aylward said, adding that the techniques were "old-fashioned public-health tools" but applied "with a rigor and innovation of approach on a scale that we've never seen in history."

"In 30 years of doing this business, I've not seen this before, nor was I sure it would work," he said.

After having safely returned to WHO headquarters in Geneva, Switzerland, Aylward expressed confidence in the communist regime's health care system, proclaiming:* "You know, if I had COVID-19, I'd want to be treated in China."*


----------



## KhanBaba2

beijingwalker said:


> China made great sacrifice to lockdown the whole nation and basically contained the virues inside China



Tell that to Iran or Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> We contained it largely in China for a whole month, it's an unprecedented feat in the human history, but many countries failed this valuable one month window to get prepared, it started spreading fast outside China only very recently.



Yes, there are plenty of fine examples as to how you tried to stop the spread around the World.

https://www.scmp.com/news/asia/aust...china-slams-australias-extreme-measures-after
*Coronavirus: China slams Australia’s ‘extreme measures’ after travel ban extended*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

KhanBaba2 said:


> Tell that to Iran or Italy.


They failed a whole month window as I mentioned, it only started to spread in Italy very recently.

*UN chief praises China's effort in global fight against coronavirus*

The United Nations (UN) Secretary-General Antonio Guterres on Monday praised China's contribution to the global fight against the novel coronavirus (COVID-19), *noting that the Chinese are making efforts for humanity.





*
You can't blame your governments incompetency and ineptness on China, you were given a whole month time to get prepared.


----------



## Beast

KhanBaba2 said:


> Tell that to Iran or Italy.


Iran understand, they know its a biological attack from US and Italy deserve it for being such racist against Chinese. The US wouldnt even shed a tear if Italy is dead.

Italy is just a pawn in the game of superpower between US and China.

https://www.globalresearch.ca/china-coronavirus-shocking-update/5705196

Then, Taiwan ran a TV news program on February,27,(click here to access video (Chinese), *that presented diagrams and flow charts suggesting the coronavirus originated in the US. (6)*






Below is a rough translation, summary and analysis of selected content of that newscast. (see map below)

The man in the video is a top virologist and pharmacologist who performed a long and detailed search for the source of the virus. He spends the first part of the video explaining the various haplotypes (varieties, if you will), and explains how they are related to each other, how one must have come before another, and how one type derived from another. He explains this is merely elementary science and nothing to do with geopolitical issues, describing how, just as with numbers in order, 3 must always follow 2.





click map to enlarge

One of his main points is that the type infecting Taiwan exists only in Australia and the US and, since Taiwan was not infected by Australians, the infection in Taiwan could have come only from the US.

The basic logic is that the geographical location with the greatest diversity of virus strains must be the original source because a single strain cannot emerge from nothing. He demonstrated that only the US has all the five known strains of the virus (while Wuhan and most of China have only one, as do Taiwan and South Korea, Thailand and Vietnam, Singapore, and England, Belgium and Germany), constituting a thesis that the haplotypes in other nations may have originated in the US.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> T
> 
> _China’s top respiratory specialist Zhong Nanshan said on *January 27*
> 
> “Though the COVID-19 was first discovered in China, it does not mean that it originated from China”
> 
> “But that is Chinese for “it originated someplace else, in another country”. (4)
> 
> This of course raises questions as to the actual location of origin. If the authorities pursued their analysis through 100 genome samples from 12 countries, they must have had a compelling reason to be searching for the original source outside China. This would explain why there was such difficulty in locating and identifying a ‘patient zero’.
> 
> The TV Asahi network presented scientific documentation for their claims, raising the issue that no one would know the cause of death because the US either neglected to test or failed to release the results. Japan avoided the questions of natural vs. man-made and accidental vs. deliberate, simply stating that the virus outbreak may first have occurred in the US. The Western Internet appears to have been scrubbed of this information, but the Chinese media still reference it.
> 
> These claims stirred up a hornet’s nest not only in Japan but in China, immediately going viral on Chinese social media, especially since the Military World Games were held in Wuhan in October, and it had already been widely discussed that the virus could have been transmitted at that time – from a foreign source.
> _
> Then, Taiwan ran a TV news program on February,27,(click here to access video (Chinese), that presented diagrams and flow charts suggesting the coronavirus originated in the US. (6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a rough translation, summary and analysis of selected content of that newscast. (see map below)
> 
> The man in the video is a top virologist and pharmacologist who performed a long and detailed search for the source of the virus. He spends the first part of the video explaining the various haplotypes (varieties, if you will), and explains how they are related to each other, how one must have come before another, and how one type derived from another. He explains this is merely elementary science and nothing to do with geopolitical issues, describing how, just as with numbers in order, 3 must always follow 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> click map to enlarge
> 
> One of his main points is that the type infecting Taiwan exists only in Australia and the US and, since Taiwan was not infected by Australians, the infection in Taiwan could have come only from the US.
> 
> The basic logic is that the geographical location with the greatest diversity of virus strains must be the original source because a single strain cannot emerge from nothing. He demonstrated that only the US has all the five known strains of the virus (while Wuhan and most of China have only one, as do Taiwan and South Korea, Thailand and Vietnam, Singapore, and England, Belgium and Germany), constituting a thesis that the haplotypes in other nations may have originated in the US.



On January 27 (the time of the Japanese announcement) ALL the known US victims were either on that ship off Japan (after traveling to China) or visitors (mostly Chinese Americans) back from Wuhan. There were NO other cases. This research PROVES those strains originated in ASIA.


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

According to some reports Corvid 19 virus originated Wuhan Labs in China, tested on lab animals and later these and the lab animals were sold in the market to be consumed. China is the source of this virus and should stop blaming other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> On January 27 ALL the known US victims were either on that ship off Japan (after traveling to China) or visitor (mostly Chinese Americans) back from Wuhan.


LOL... US is not stupid enough to release the virus on US soil. You havent explained to me how the genome sequence source is a mismatch compare to all sequence in China origin while matches all from US. You can write fake article but coronavirus genome sequence are all published for all scientist to see and study. It cannot be manipulated.


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> On January 27 ALL the known US victims were either on that ship off Japan (after traveling to China) or visitor (mostly Chinese Americans) back from Wuhan.


How do you explain the unusual 65% massive flu deaths jump this year in US, you just didn't test, many of them died from coronavirus started from the begining of 2019-2020 flu season, your government just doesn't care.


----------



## Beast

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> According to some reports Corvid 19 virus originated Wuhan Labs in China, tested on lab animals and later these and the lab animals were sold in the market to be consumed. China is the source of this virus and should stop blaming other countries.


Another foolish readers. You can believe such absurd statement? We would have long prepare the vaccine for the virus if its released from lab. Extensive study by Chinese scientist would have long carry out.

Western propaganda on full throttle to put blame on China and convinced naive readers like you to be manipulate by them. Think about it. If western can be so despicable to do such thing on China. You think Pakistan or any other nation against them will not be spared?


----------



## beijingwalker

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> According to some reports Corvid 19 virus originated Wuhan Labs in China, tested on lab animals and later these and the lab animals were sold in the market to be consumed. China is the source of this virus and should stop blaming other countries.


According to some reports Corvid 19 virus originated from US, a biological war US waged against China and Iran, So *According to some reports *means nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> LOL... US is not stupid enough to release the virus on US soil. You havent explained to me how the genome sequence source is a mismatch compare to all sequence in China origin while matches all from US. You can write fake article but coronavirus genome sequence are all published for all scientist to see and study. It cannot be manipulated.



All the sequences in the study were from overseas victims. NONE were from people in the US who never traveled to Asia. Obviously they caught it in Asia. Why do you think it points to the US as a source? Are you going to say all the people in Europe got it from a local source too? Or if it was in the US for a long time why are people in Europe in intensive care units *now* instead of say months ago (or years ago). There's around 197 dead in Italy in a span of just a few weeks. You think they wouldn't have noticed numbers like that before? You think tourism and visiting families between us never happens or something?? There would be *100s of thousands of Europeans dead by now*.

You are just clueless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

beijingwalker said:


> According to some reports Corvid 19 virus originated from US, a biological war US waged against China and Iran, So *According to some reports *means nothing.


They are selective to believe what they want but genome sequencing of the corona virus cannot be faked. It has been published out for all scientist to study. All evidence suggest the origin is not from China and its not nature to do it such way.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> All the sequences in the study were from overseas victims. NONE were from people in the US who never traveled to Asia. Obviously they caught it in Asia. Why do you think it points to the US as a source?


See how you avoid to talk about genome sequence study by top virologist. The DNA sequence all pointed out, it most likely possible source is from US. Nature dont mutant erratically. It need to follow a pattern and sequence. If we used from a nature point of view, Corona virus is impossible to be mutant and origin from China region. I cannot faked such statement cos the complete genome sequence has published and its for all to see. It can only happpened by artificial interference by human.


----------



## beijingwalker

US celebrities say just let all Americans get infected by this virus to save the economy, they just don't care, with this attitude, who can expect them to contain this virus?

*CNBC’s Rick Santelli said in order to reduce the economic impact ‘we should just give everyone the new coronavirus’*

Sarah Al-Arshani, Business Insider US
March 6, 2020






https://www.businessinsider.sg/cnbc...-coronavirus-to-save-economy-2020-3?r=US&IR=T

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## t1000

Thanks and apologies?
This virus came to humans because of weird dietary habits of chinese.

Now others are supposed to thank and also apologize? 
Get your head straight Mr.Xinhua-news-agency.


----------



## KhanBaba2

beijingwalker said:


> They failed a whole month window as I mentioned, it only started to spread in Italy very recently.



You made a claim that China managed to contain the virus within China. That is wrong. The virus is out there worldwide.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

r1a1a said:


> Thanks and apologies?
> This virus came to humans because of weird dietary habits of chinese.
> 
> Now others are supposed to thank and also apologize?
> Get your head straight Mr.Xinhua-news-agency.


WTO already thanked China for the world, so we are pretty content, where's the virus from is still unknown. I can find similar photos taken from most countries in the world, wanna bet?



KhanBaba2 said:


> You made a claim that China managed to contain the virus within China. That is wrong. The virus is out there worldwide.


Some isolated cases, mostly and largely was contained in China and Hubei, China locked the whole country down for that, and that's why WHO thanked China, we provided the rest of the world for a whole month, this is unprecedented in the world history, check out how fast H1N1 spreaded after it emerged in 2009 in north America.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## t1000

beijingwalker said:


> WTO already thanked China for the world, so we are pretty content, where's the virus from is still unknown. I can find similar photos taken from most countries in the world, wanna bet?


of course you can find similar photos for derailing the thread. Go ahead and post them but they are irrelevant to the topic.
Fact is the virus came from that market in wuhan where weird wild animals, which are part of chinese dietary culture, were sold.
I can understand the pain chinese been through but how dare xinhua ask others to apologize for your mistake?
Getting carried away much??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

r1a1a said:


> Fact is the virus came from that market in wuhan where weird wild animals


No, the latest news concluded it's not from that market, keep yourself updated.


----------



## t1000

beijingwalker said:


> WTO already thanked China for the world, so we are pretty content, where's the virus from is still unknown. I can find similar photos taken from most countries in the world, wanna bet?
> 
> 
> Some isolated cases, mostly and largely was contained in China and Hubei, China locked the whole country down for that, and that's why WHO thanked China, we provided the rest of the world for a whole month, this is unprecedented in the world history, check out how fast H1N1 spreaded after it emerged in 2009 in north America.


Well your isolation efforts are much appreciated but doesn't change the fact that it came from the wuhan region and you want others to apologize for that??



beijingwalker said:


> No, the latest news concluded it's not from that market, keep yourself updated.


Then where? Don't tell me US lab, please.


----------



## beijingwalker

*Coronavirus UK: Virus did NOT originate in Wuhan seafood market*
https://www.express.co.uk/news/science/1246207/coronavirus-uk-virus-origin-wuhan-china-seafood-market-covid-19-spread



r1a1a said:


> Well your isolation efforts are much appreciated but doesn't change the fact that it came from the wuhan region and you want others to apologize for that??


If a whole month time was given to you at our greatest sacrifice, you have only yourself to blame.


----------



## aziqbal

Why it started in China 

More like China should apologise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

r1a1a said:


> Well your isolation efforts are much appreciated but doesn't change the fact that it came from the wuhan region and you want others to apologize for that??
> 
> 
> Then where? Don't tell me US lab, please.


Nothing can be ruled out now, there is an unusual 65% flu death jump in US this year than other years., many may actually die from this virus started from last year's flu season.


----------



## t1000

beijingwalker said:


> *Coronavirus UK: Virus did NOT originate in Wuhan seafood market*
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/science/1246207/coronavirus-uk-virus-origin-wuhan-china-seafood-market-covid-19-spread
> 
> 
> If a whole month time was given to you at our greatest sacrifice, you have only yourself to blame.


I told you you did a good job containing it. And both china and world benefits from that containment because trade.
But others apologize for your issues... nope, makes no sense.
PS: I have nothing against chinese but xinhua is dreaming?


----------



## beijingwalker

aziqbal said:


> Why it started in China
> 
> More like China should apologise


Not one knows where it started for now, and H1N1 was from north America, AID from Africa, MER from middle eas..we never ask them to apologise.



r1a1a said:


> PS: I have nothing against chinese but xinhua is dreaming?


Xinhua refers to WHO, WHO indeed said the world is indebted to Wuhan,


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

Not every country can do a Wuhan style lockdown with such decisiveness, that's why the WHO and many well respected epidemiologists thank China for this early containment.

personall I don't really care about you guys being ungrateful, just don't act so shamelessly like Pompeo did... Look what kind of response he gets when he tries to blame China

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252FCoronavirus%252Fcomments%252Ffehchc%252F

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

China never gives up even in the worst time of this virus when it infected thousands everyday, we are always very determined to fight on and vow to defeat the virus, now what I see in US politicians and people just start to give up, saying it's unavoidable and won't kill everyone, just let people get it...



大汉奸柳传志 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252FCoronavirus%252Fcomments%252Ffehchc%252F


Trump blames Obama for this virus crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud4000

China wants credit for fixing something it created. Perhaps their media should ask why China has such poor food safety standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fracker

I don't have much information, but what I listen on BBC Radio. The spread in NY and Korea is still unknown, since the people didn't travel or had contact with some infected. Same time Korea and Irani origin they are linking to some religious group/ceremony. So my take is Wuhan civilians and reset of the world are actually victims.

Now it's started in Wuhan Labs or some military lab at USA is just speculation and no body will ever know....

Edit: also it already started to mutate and if this continues, we will keep blaming each other and it will infact more then 70% of the population what it is potential to do so.


----------



## Beast

aziqbal said:


> Why it started in China
> 
> More like China should apologise


Another foolish reader duped. What happen in China can also happened in Pakistan.
Its an engineer virus. US propaganda on full throttle to blame Chinese eating habit. Pakistan and China are neighbours. If u have such negative thought, you think US will spare you just becos you gloat at China? Pakistan to US is just a pawn for their game.

This study is done by CHinese scientist and Japanese top Virologist. The genome sequencing result has published out for all scientist to study and cannot be faked. You shall offer condolences to China instead of trusting western. Since you are so distrust of Chinese, next time I will give you all fake information about Chinese weapon to Pakistan. You dont deserve good help from Chinese since you have such foolish concept and mistrust about Chinese. I hope chinese top leadership will always keep good tech for ourselves and left second rated weapon to you. If India wallop u, u deserve such outcome.
https://www.globalresearch.ca/china-coronavirus-shocking-update/5705196

_The Western media quickly took the stage and laid out the official narrative for the outbreak of the new coronavirus which appeared to have begun in China, claiming it to have originated with animals at a wet market in Wuhan._

_In fact the origin was for a long time unknown but it appears likely now, according to Chinese and Japanese reports, that the virus originated elsewhere, from multiple locations, but began to spread widely only after being introduced to the market._

*More to the point, it appears that the virus did not originate in China and, according to reports in Japanese and other media, may have originated in the US.*

Chinese Researchers Conclude the Virus Originated Outside of China

After collecting samples of the genome in China, medical researchers first conclusively demonstrated that the virus did not originate at the seafood market but had multiple unidentified sources, after which it was exposed to the seafood market from where it spread everywhere. (1) (2) (3)


----------



## denel

First stop the wild meat markets. Mother's nature's revenge is now come back in full force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

US and world owe China thanks and apologies over Wuhan virus: *Xinhua News*
from *xinhua news*
but 
TAIPEI (*Taiwan News*) — Amid China's intensive propaganda campaign to reverse global perceptions of the Wuhan coronavirus epidemic in that country, *Chinese state media Xinhua News Agency* is taking the gambit to exhilarating new heights, suggesting the "United States owes China an apology" and that the world ought to acknowledge China for its remarkable achievements in its fight against the novel pneumonia.

from *Taiwan News

ok，you know..........*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BL33D

Beast said:


> The virus is planted by evil nation and try put blame on China. What happen to China can also happend to India.
> India cannot build hospital in 10 days. Dont gloat at things u cant handle.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236283402350989312

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

BL33D said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236283402350989312



How does it compare to whole India looking grim and doom? I know India healthcare is world class. The best in the world. Toilet is best in the world.
http://www.china.org.cn/world/Off_the_Wire/2020-03/06/content_75783203.htm

*Former PM Singh says India's situation "grim and morose"*




0 Comment(s)



Print



E-mailXinhua, March 6, 2020
Adjust font size:








NEW DELHI, March 6 (Xinhua) -- India's former Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has warned that country was facing an imminent danger of "social disharmony, economic slowdown and a global health epidemic".

In an op-ed piece published on Friday in one of the leading local dailies The Hindu, Singh wrote that "India faces imminent danger from the trinity of social disharmony, economic slowdown and a global health epidemic."

The article came in the wake of the communal violence that rocked Indian capital last week over controversial citizenship law, killing over 50 and injuring more than 300.

"It is not my desire to offer a dire prognosis or to exaggerate fears. But I believe it is our solemn duty to speak truth to the people of India. The truth is that the current situation is very grim and morose," Singh wrote.

Singh was the prime minister of India for two successive terms from 2004 to 2014. He is currently a senior leader of India's main opposition party Indian National Congress.

Singh said in times of a floundering economy, the impact of such social unrest would only exacerbate the slowdown.

The former premier said a lack of investment meant fewer jobs and lower incomes, leading to diminished demand in the economy. Enditem


----------



## BL33D

Beast said:


> How does it compare to whole India looking grim and doom? I know India healthcare is world class. The best in the world. Toilet is best in the world.
> http://www.china.org.cn/world/Off_the_Wire/2020-03/06/content_75783203.htm
> 
> *Former PM Singh says India's situation "grim and morose"*
> 
> 
> 
> 0 Comment(s)
> 
> 
> 
> Print
> 
> 
> 
> E-mailXinhua, March 6, 2020
> Adjust font size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW DELHI, March 6 (Xinhua) -- India's former Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has warned that country was facing an imminent danger of "social disharmony, economic slowdown and a global health epidemic".
> 
> In an op-ed piece published on Friday in one of the leading local dailies The Hindu, Singh wrote that "India faces imminent danger from the trinity of social disharmony, economic slowdown and a global health epidemic."
> 
> The article came in the wake of the communal violence that rocked Indian capital last week over controversial citizenship law, killing over 50 and injuring more than 300.
> 
> "It is not my desire to offer a dire prognosis or to exaggerate fears. But I believe it is our solemn duty to speak truth to the people of India. The truth is that the current situation is very grim and morose," Singh wrote.
> 
> Singh was the prime minister of India for two successive terms from 2004 to 2014. He is currently a senior leader of India's main opposition party Indian National Congress.
> 
> Singh said in times of a floundering economy, the impact of such social unrest would only exacerbate the slowdown.
> 
> The former premier said a lack of investment meant fewer jobs and lower incomes, leading to diminished demand in the economy. Enditem


Back up your own statements. India didnt say to China that it cant handle a virus and builds hospital in 10 days. Stop being a joke by making such ridiculous statements and then getting red faced. You want admiration, apologies and also want to attack others and spread conspiracies all at the same time and take no flak !!!
Kill the medical scientists, suppress information, fudge the patient numbers, and now collapsed quarantine buildings and you want to say you are handling it well ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

BL33D said:


> Back up your own statements. India didnt say to China that it cant handle a virus and builds hospital in 10 days. Stop being a joke by making such ridiculous statements and then getting red faced. You want admiration, apologies and also want to attack others and spread conspiracies all at the same time and take no flak !!!
> Kill the medical scientists, suppress information, fudge the patient numbers, and now collapsed quarantine buildings and you want to say you are handling it well ???


LOL.. Some boy gets angry when cant handle the truth. You India is a failed state, I know the level of India healthcare. The joke is on you for gloating at others when u yourself cant even handle this epidemic. You think the virus can recognized its Indian and they will not attack you? Conspiracy? Looks like u dont even bother to look at all my previous post of source and link, fact about origin of the virus. If somebody want to gang you up and frame you. It can happen anytime. You think India will be immune in future of US biological attack?


----------



## BL33D

Beast said:


> LOL.. Some boy gets angry when cant handle the truth. You India is a failed state, I know the level of India healthcare. The joke is on you for gloating at others when u yourself cant even handle this epidemic. You think the virus can recognized its Indian and they will not attack you? Conspiracy? Looks like u dont even bother to look at all my previous post of source and link, fact about origin of the virus. If somebody want to gang you up and frame you. It can happen anytime. You think India will be immune in future of US biological attack?


Check your comments and see who started gloating. Dont be delusional and stop eating weird animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

BL33D said:


> Check your comments and see who started gloating. Dont be delusional and stop eating weird animals.


Nothing to do with eating wild animals. India will still get the virus even u dont eat cow. This is an engineer virus attack by human interference from (U know which country bear a grudge against China)others. It can happen to China, it can happen to India no matter what highest hygiene level you take.


----------



## BL33D

Beast said:


> Nothing to do with eating wild animals. India will still get the virus even u dont eat cow. This is an engineer virus attack by human interference from (U know which country bear a grudge against China)others. It can happen to China, it can happen to India no matter what highest hygiene level you take.


Then prove it and take US to ICJ. Make US pay for killing thousands of your citizens. Or this conspiracies are for your own self-satisfaction. Because what you are saying is US started a bio-warfare with the Chinese Dragon and you are not retaliating ? 

Of course India is ill-equipped, but we do our best, we dont have the best hygiene or practices. But we didnt gloat about our ability to stop the virus, did we. You made a very distasteful comment about how only China can handle it and I showed you the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

BL33D said:


> Then prove it and take US to ICJ. Make US pay for killing thousands of your citizens. Or this conspiracies are for your own self-satisfaction. Because what you are saying is US started a bio-warfare with the Chinese Dragon and you are not retaliating ?
> 
> Of course India is ill-equipped, but we do our best, we dont have the best hygiene or practices. But we didnt gloat about our ability to stop the virus, did we. You made a very distasteful comment about how only China can handle it and I showed you the truth.


You are indeed ignorant. 

In a world of UN controlled by US and US powerful propaganda machine plus with 7000 nuclear warhead. You think its so simple of black and white? If so Iraq would have long charged US in international court and hang US Jnr Bush. The best thing China can do is to spread the virus to US and once the epidemic is out of control in US. US will release the vaccine. Trust me, it will unfold.

https://www.globalresearch.ca/china-coronavirus-shocking-update/5705196

_The Western media quickly took the stage and laid out the official narrative for the outbreak of the new coronavirus which appeared to have begun in China, claiming it to have originated with animals at a wet market in Wuhan._

_In fact the origin was for a long time unknown but it appears likely now, according to Chinese and Japanese reports, that the virus originated elsewhere, from multiple locations, but began to spread widely only after being introduced to the market._

*More to the point, it appears that the virus did not originate in China and, according to reports in Japanese and other media, may have originated in the US. *Continue reading from link.....


----------



## Chhatrapati

beijingwalker said:


> some people do,


You need just one person to eat any messed up stuff. Then it expands to thousands of people, unnoticed, and if anyone tries to report the epidemic, you'll arrest them for 'hurting Chinese interest'. 
Stuff that happens in Communist countries. Reminds me of Chernobyl.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark1

Beast said:


> LOL.. Some boy gets angry when cant handle the truth. You India is a failed state, I know the level of India healthcare. The joke is on you for gloating at others when u yourself cant even handle this epidemic. You think the virus can recognized its Indian and they will not attack you? Conspiracy? Looks like u dont even bother to look at all my previous post of source and link, fact about origin of the virus. If somebody want to gang you up and frame you. It can happen anytime. You think India will be immune in future of US biological attack?


You keep on insisting it's a US biological attack. Well if you are so sure about it , what is the rising world power going to do about usa killing 3000 of your citizens and shutting your economy down ?
Just ask for thanks from the world ?
The newspaper has just made a obvious attempt to change the narrative from ' virus originated in china' to ' thank China'. 
No ones fooled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

Beast said:


> In a world of UN controlled by US and US powerful propaganda machine plus with 7000 nuclear warhead.


WHO must be controlled by the Chinese then. Goddamit, can't trust those bastards, they declared Corona as an epidemic very late, late in declaring an emergency and then they are yet to declare it's a Pandemic. I wonder why?


----------



## t1000

Get off your high horse nobody needs to apologize to china for china's own faults.

There are cases where countries need to apologize to china (eg. Japan, WW2) but in this wuhan virus case, the virus jumped from animal to human in china due exactly to chinese dietary culture just like how aids jumped from monkey to human in africa due to traditions in those parts of africa.
And once it transfers and mutates to human host then it can spread to any country, no matter how clean or unclean it is.
Stop pointing fingers at other countries (just like the AIDS-is-from-US-lab conspiracy guys) and look inward for your faults and try to correct them.
I know there is a ban on eating weird animals in china but it seems too deeply rooted in chinese culture.


----------



## Dark1

Chhatrapati said:


> WHO must be controlled by the Chinese then. Goddamit, can't trust those bastards, they declared Corona as an epidemic very late, late in declaring an emergency and then they are yet to declare it's a Pandemic. I wonder why?


The WHO is a total bureaucratic mess. The head is from some obscure country , and is more interested in preserving his country's relations with china. 
While China had closed a lot of its internal borders due to the virus, he was very strongly in favour of keeping the international borders with China open.
Could have taken money from china ?


----------



## Beast

Dark1 said:


> You keep on insisting it's a US biological attack. Well if you are so sure about it , what is the rising world power going to do about usa killing 3000 of your citizens and shutting your economy down ?
> Just ask for thanks from the world ?
> The newspaper has just made a obvious attempt to change the narrative from ' virus originated in china' to ' thank China'.
> No ones fooled.


Obviously you dont even bother to read the report of genome sequencing. You think we can fake the coronavirus sequence? You think western scientist is dumb enough not to verify the report release by Chinese and Japanese data? Nature evolution need to follow a path with a natural pattern, if it did not. Obviously its human interference.

None of the virus sequence suggest the virus origin from China region.


----------



## Dark1

Beast said:


> Obviously you dont even bother to read the report of genome sequencing. You think we can fake the coronavirus sequence? You think western scientist is dumb enough not to verify the report release by Chinese and Japanese data? Nature evolution need to follow a path with a natural pattern, if it did not. Obviously its human interference.


I concede usa introduced the virus into China deliberately. And killed 3000 Chinese and gutted your economy. 
What's china doing about it? Asking for sorry from the world ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Dark1 said:


> I concede usa introduced the virus into China deliberately. And killed 3000 Chinese and gutted your economy.
> What's china doing about it? Asking for sorry from the world ?


It US propaganda machine demand China to apology to rest of the world and we just fight back their claim.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/what...-for-apology-from-china.656021/#post-12134575

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BL33D

Beast said:


> You are indeed ignorant.
> 
> In a world of UN controlled by US and US powerful propaganda machine plus with 7000 nuclear warhead. You think its so simple of black and white? If so Iraq would have long charged US in international court and hang US Jnr Bush. The best thing China can do is to spread the virus to US and once the epidemic is out of control in US. US will release the vaccine. Trust me, it will unfold.
> 
> https://www.globalresearch.ca/china-coronavirus-shocking-update/5705196
> 
> _The Western media quickly took the stage and laid out the official narrative for the outbreak of the new coronavirus which appeared to have begun in China, claiming it to have originated with animals at a wet market in Wuhan._
> 
> _In fact the origin was for a long time unknown but it appears likely now, according to Chinese and Japanese reports, that the virus originated elsewhere, from multiple locations, but began to spread widely only after being introduced to the market._
> 
> *More to the point, it appears that the virus did not originate in China and, according to reports in Japanese and other media, may have originated in the US. *Continue reading from link.....


You compare China with Iraq and I am the ignorant one ? All that technological and military might and you cant even thin of retaliation when they kill 3000-4000 of your citizens. Then why bother with all that military and BRI spending's and all that diplomacy if you cant stand up against them when its time. All that bravado for no avail. Russia was a true superpower, because it countered US in every field and never shied away. 

And I know the reason - becoz its just a conspiracy. Or else China would have made a fuss. Otherwise, China is just all a paper dragon. Whichever suits you.

Btw, you really compared your huge military and economic might with Iraq !!! Thats your comparison ??? With DF-17s and TNW and Spy satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sehnsucht

LOL!
Stupid article written by silly people.
Because of their weird eating habits, the entire world is at risk right now.And yet they want us to "thank" them & demands apology. 
Chinese arrogance & stupidity is simply laughable.



BL33D said:


> You compare China with Iraq and I am the ignorant one ? All that technological and military might and you cant even thin of retaliation when they kill 3000-4000 of your citizens. Then why bother with all that military and BRI spending's and all that diplomacy if you cant stand up against them when its time. All that bravado for no avail. Russia was a true superpower, because it countered US in every field and never shied away.
> 
> And I know the reason - becoz its just a conspiracy. Or else China would have made a fuss. Otherwise, China is just all a paper dragon. Whichever suits you.
> 
> Btw, you really compared your huge military and economic might with Iraq !!! Thats your comparison ??? With DF-17s and TNW and Spy satellites.


Despite their technological & economical advancement, their mindset still remains the one of a nation that suffered "Century of Humiliation".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Reyne said:


> LOL!
> Stupid article written by silly people.
> Because of their weird eating habits, the entire world is at risk right now.And yet they want us to "thank" them & demands apology.
> Chinese arrogance & stupidity is simply laughable.


Ignorant is bliss..The stupid is indeed on you. Eveyrbody know the power of US propaganda machine and how is the product of such effect. THank you for your reply to completely prove my point.

https://www.globalresearch.ca/china-coronavirus-shocking-update/5705196

_The Western media quickly took the stage and laid out the official narrative for the outbreak of the new coronavirus which appeared to have begun in China, claiming it to have originated with animals at a wet market in Wuhan._

_In fact the origin was for a long time unknown but it appears likely now, according to Chinese and Japanese reports, that the virus originated elsewhere, from multiple locations, but began to spread widely only after being introduced to the market._

_More to the point, it appears that the virus did not originate in China and,* according to reports in Japanese and other media, may have originated in the US.* Continue to read from the link...._



BL33D said:


> You compare China with Iraq and I am the ignorant one ? All that technological and military might and you cant even thin of retaliation when they kill 3000-4000 of your citizens. Then why bother with all that military and BRI spending's and all that diplomacy if you cant stand up against them when its time. All that bravado for no avail. Russia was a true superpower, because it countered US in every field and never shied away.
> 
> And I know the reason - becoz its just a conspiracy. Or else China would have made a fuss. Otherwise, China is just all a paper dragon. Whichever suits you.
> 
> Btw, you really compared your huge military and economic might with Iraq !!! Thats your comparison ??? With DF-17s and TNW and Spy satellites.



Stupid indian. Always think stirking back fast means bravado. Any eye for an eye, US wants to play underhand biological game? Then we will return the favour in future. 

You want us to play nuke? Its the end of the world u want to see...


----------



## Sehnsucht

Beast said:


> Ignorant is bliss..The stupid is indeed on you. Eveyrbody know the power of US propaganda machine and how is the product of such effect. THank you for your reply to completely prove my point.
> 
> https://www.globalresearch.ca/china-coronavirus-shocking-update/5705196
> 
> _The Western media quickly took the stage and laid out the official narrative for the outbreak of the new coronavirus which appeared to have begun in China, claiming it to have originated with animals at a wet market in Wuhan._
> 
> _In fact the origin was for a long time unknown but it appears likely now, according to Chinese and Japanese reports, that the virus originated elsewhere, from multiple locations, but began to spread widely only after being introduced to the market._
> 
> _More to the point, it appears that the virus did not originate in China and,* according to reports in Japanese and other media, may have originated in the US.* Continue to read from the link...._


Keyword : *May*.
But where's the proof?
If it really originated in the US, then why is Superpower China letting them get away with it? Why aren't you lot posting this all over the internet? Why aren't your friends all over the world condemning US then?


----------



## Beast

Reyne said:


> Keywords : *May*.
> But where's the proof?
> If it really originated in the US, then why is Superpower China letting them get away with it? Why aren't you lot posting this all over the internet? Why aren't your friends all over the world condemning US then?



You think its very difficult to plant a virus in China from US CIA agent especially for an engineered flu with long days of incubation period before symptoms and effect happened especially China received millions of visitors every year ?

THe report very clearly stated the genome sequence of the coronavirus totally unorigin from the area of China. From a nature point of view, it unnatural and against normal evolution or mutation. It can never origin from wild animals in China. The report data is well published. Western scientist or any scientist can verify the genome sequence from that whether its truth or make up by us.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Lol

http://en.people.cn/n3/2020/0223/c90000-9661026.html
*
Japanese TV report sparks speculations in China that COVID-19 may have originated in US*

A report from a Japanese TV station that suspected some of the 14,000 Americans died of influenza may have unknowningly contracted the coronavirus has gone viral on Chinese social media, *stoking fears and speculations in China that the novel coronavirus may have originated in the US*.

The report, by TV Asahi Corporation of Japan, suggested that the US government may have failed to grasp how rampant the virus have gone on the US soil.

On February 14, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) said they will begin to test individuals with influenza-like-illness for the novel coronavirus at public health labs in Los Angeles, San Francisco, Seattle, Chicago, and New York City.

However, it is unknown whether Americans who have already died of the influenza had contracted the coronavirus, as reported by TV Asahi.

*The story sparked various conspiracy theories on Chinese cyberspace*.

The Military World Games were held in Wuhan in October. "Perhaps the US delegates brought the coronavirus to Wuhan, and some mutation occurred to the virus, making it more deadly and contagious, and causing a widespread outbreak this year," a user posted on China's Twitter-like Sina Weibo.

Shen Yi, an international relations professor at the Shanghai-based Fudan University, noted that global virologists are working to track the origin of the virus, including the intelligence agencies. Netizens are encouraged to actively partake in discussions, but preferrably in a rational fashion.

"The symptoms and the contagiosity of the COVID-19 are evident to all. It is impossible to conceal the origins of the disease," Shen said, urging the public to rely more on facts.

The epidemic is a major test for many systems and media should report in a clear and accurate manner. Asahi's report is actually using ambiguous Japanese expressions to lead readers to think that the COVID-19 is more serious than it appeared to be in the US, he added.

US officials have so far confirmed 35 cases of the novel coronavirus in the country.

Media reported the US CDC has been working with the healthcare sector to heighten preparedness before the virus "take(s) a foothold in the US."

Reuters quoted US health officials on Friday as saying, they are preparing for the possibility of the spread of the new coronavirus through US communities that would force closures of schools and businesses.

The US is concerned that a larger spread of the COVID-19 coronavirus could overwhelm emergency rooms, and cause supply shortages of some crucial medical supplies, during an already busy time dealing with seasonal flu that has resulted in the illness of between 9 to 45 million annually, since 2010.


----------



## BL33D

Beast said:


> Ignorant is bliss..The stupid is indeed on you. Eveyrbody know the power of US propaganda machine and how is the product of such effect. THank you for your reply to completely prove my point.
> 
> https://www.globalresearch.ca/china-coronavirus-shocking-update/5705196
> 
> _The Western media quickly took the stage and laid out the official narrative for the outbreak of the new coronavirus which appeared to have begun in China, claiming it to have originated with animals at a wet market in Wuhan._
> 
> _In fact the origin was for a long time unknown but it appears likely now, according to Chinese and Japanese reports, that the virus originated elsewhere, from multiple locations, but began to spread widely only after being introduced to the market._
> 
> _More to the point, it appears that the virus did not originate in China and,* according to reports in Japanese and other media, may have originated in the US.* Continue to read from the link...._
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid indian. Always think stirking back fast means bravado. Any eye for an eye, US wants to play underhand biological game? Then we will return the favour in future.
> 
> You want us to play nuke? Its the end of the world u want to see...


Even pakistan did a quick response to balakot strikes. Maybe learn from them. All talk and no show. I dont think you understand the seriousness of your claim of biological attack on China killing 3000+ people. Any other country would go to war for that and boycott them. 
If you cant retaliate and cant prove your theory in international courts, dont bring these stupid conspiracies.


----------



## beijingwalker

How do people explain the unusual 65% massive flu deaths jump this year in US, US just didn't test, many of them died from coronavirus started from the begining of 2019-2020 flu season.


----------



## Beast

BL33D said:


> Even pakistan did a quick response to balakot strikes. Maybe learn from them. All talk and no show. I dont think you understand the seriousness of your claim of biological attack on China killing 3000+ people. Any other country would go to war for that and boycott them.
> If you cant retaliate and cant prove your theory in international courts, dont bring these stupid conspiracies.


While u keep ignoring the fact, the origin of the virus is never from wild animals from China region(proven by genome sequence from report from scientist). Source is definitely outside of China and far from this region.
Its not stupid conspiracy and its easy to just put the blame on China and Chinese.

You are telling me it easy to trace source for a highly contagious virus with 14 days incubation period before symptoms and effect appear?


----------



## BL33D

Beast said:


> While u keep ignoring the fact, the origin of the virus is never from wild animals from China region(proven by genome sequence from report from scientist). Source is definitely outside of China and far from this region.
> Its not stupid conspiracy and its easy to just put the blame on China and Chinese.
> 
> You are telling me it easy to trace source for a highly contagious virus with 14 days incubation period before symptoms and effect appear?


Well if its not easy and not accurately identifiable, how the hell you blaming US with so much confidence ? You even read what you write buddy ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Lol
> 
> http://en.people.cn/n3/2020/0223/c90000-9661026.html
> *
> Japanese TV report sparks speculations in China that COVID-19 may have originated in US*
> 
> A report from a Japanese TV station that suspected some of the 14,000 Americans died of influenza may have unknowningly contracted the coronavirus has gone viral on Chinese social media, *stoking fears and speculations in China that the novel coronavirus may have originated in the US*.
> 
> The report, by TV Asahi Corporation of Japan, suggested that the US government may have failed to grasp how rampant the virus have gone on the US soil.
> 
> On February 14, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) said they will begin to test individuals with influenza-like-illness for the novel coronavirus at public health labs in Los Angeles, San Francisco, Seattle, Chicago, and New York City.
> 
> However, it is unknown whether Americans who have already died of the influenza had contracted the coronavirus, as reported by TV Asahi.
> 
> *The story sparked various conspiracy theories on Chinese cyberspace*.
> 
> The Military World Games were held in Wuhan in October. "Perhaps the US delegates brought the coronavirus to Wuhan, and some mutation occurred to the virus, making it more deadly and contagious, and causing a widespread outbreak this year," a user posted on China's Twitter-like Sina Weibo.
> 
> Shen Yi, an international relations professor at the Shanghai-based Fudan University, noted that global virologists are working to track the origin of the virus, including the intelligence agencies. Netizens are encouraged to actively partake in discussions, but preferrably in a rational fashion.
> 
> "The symptoms and the contagiosity of the COVID-19 are evident to all. It is impossible to conceal the origins of the disease," Shen said, urging the public to rely more on facts.
> 
> The epidemic is a major test for many systems and media should report in a clear and accurate manner. Asahi's report is actually using ambiguous Japanese expressions to lead readers to think that the COVID-19 is more serious than it appeared to be in the US, he added.
> 
> US officials have so far confirmed 35 cases of the novel coronavirus in the country.
> 
> Media reported the US CDC has been working with the healthcare sector to heighten preparedness before the virus "take(s) a foothold in the US."
> 
> Reuters quoted US health officials on Friday as saying, they are preparing for the possibility of the spread of the new coronavirus through US communities that would force closures of schools and businesses.
> 
> The US is concerned that a larger spread of the COVID-19 coronavirus could overwhelm emergency rooms, and cause supply shortages of some crucial medical supplies, during an already busy time dealing with seasonal flu that has resulted in the illness of between 9 to 45 million annually, since 2010.


See how some keep avoid talking about the genome sequence of the coronavirus which never origin from China region.

https://www.globalresearch.ca/china-coronavirus-shocking-update/5705196

_The TV Asahi network presented scientific documentation for their claims, raising the issue that no one would know the cause of death because the US either neglected to test or failed to release the results. Japan avoided the questions of natural vs. man-made and accidental vs. deliberate, simply stating that the virus outbreak may first have occurred in the US. The Western Internet appears to have been scrubbed of this information, but the Chinese media still reference it.

These claims stirred up a hornet’s nest not only in Japan but in China, immediately going viral on Chinese social media, especially since the Military World Games were held in Wuhan in October, and it had already been widely discussed that the virus could have been transmitted at that time – from a foreign source.

“Perhaps the US delegates brought the coronavirus to Wuhan, and some mutation occurred to the virus, making it more deadly and contagious, and causing a widespread outbreak this year.” (People’s Daily, February 23, 2020) (1)
_
_China – Western China Bashing – vs. Western Biowarfare?_
_Shen Yi, an international relations professor at Shanghai’s Fudan University, stated that global virologists “including the intelligence agencies” were tracking the origin of the virus. Also of interest, the Chinese government did not shut the door on this. The news report stated:

“Netizens are encouraged to actively partake in discussions, but preferably in a rational fashion.”

In China, that is meaningful. If the reports were rubbish, the government would clearly state that, and tell people to not spread false rumors.

Taiwan Virologist Suggests the Coronavirus Originated in the US

Then, Taiwan ran a TV news program on February,27,(click here to access video (Chinese), that presented diagrams and flow charts suggesting the coronavirus originated in the US. (6)







Below is a rough translation, summary and analysis of selected content of that newscast. (see map below)

The man in the video is a top virologist and pharmacologist who performed a long and detailed search for the source of the virus. He spends the first part of the video explaining the various haplotypes (varieties, if you will), and explains how they are related to each other, how one must have come before another, and how one type derived from another. He explains this is merely elementary science and nothing to do with geopolitical issues, describing how, just as with numbers in order, 3 must always follow 2.
_
_

_
_
click map to enlarge

One of his main points is that the type infecting Taiwan exists only in Australia and the US and, since Taiwan was not infected by Australians, the infection in Taiwan could have come only from the US.

The basic logic is that the geographical location with the greatest diversity of virus strains must be the original source because a single strain cannot emerge from nothing. He demonstrated that only the US has all the five known strains of the virus (while Wuhan and most of China have only one, as do Taiwan and South Korea, Thailand and Vietnam, Singapore, and England, Belgium and Germany), *constituting a thesis that the haplotypes in other nations may have originated in the US.*_


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> How do people explain the unusual 65% massive flu deaths jump this year in US, US just didn't test, many of them died from coronavirus started from the begining of 2019-2020 flu season.



Then why wasn't there a corresponding dramatic increase in ICU patients in the US, Canada, Mexico, the Caribbean and Europe that would tip people off of a problem just like that doctor in Wuhan.

It was patients in Wuhan ICU's that was the red flag. You guys had to build a hospital to handle it. Nobody else had such problems...yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

BL33D said:


> Well if its not easy and not accurately identifiable, how the hell you blaming US with so much confidence ? You even read what you write buddy ?


How do u explain a genome sequence virus different and not origin from China region appeared in China?

We can conclude the virus origin is from US , source of virus definitely is not from wild animals in China. Proven by science and report.


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Then why wasn't there a corresponding dramatic increase in ICU patients in the US, Canada, Mexico, the Caribbean and Europe that would tip people off of a problem just like that doctor in Wuhan.
> 
> It was patients in Wuhan ICU's that was the red flag.


ICUs were not flooded but regular hospital beds were, people were so scared and panic and everyone wanted to be admitted to the hospitals,that caused the initial chaos.


----------



## antonius123

Glass said:


> Stop lying lmao everyone knows that the shit you eat causes all these troubles every once in a decade and this time you truly fucked up.


You are the victim of US propaganda


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> ICUs were not flooded but regular hospital beds were, people were so scared and panic and everyone wanted to be admitted to the hospitals,that caused the initial chaos.



Ok, then why weren't US hospital beds full of scared and panicked people in 2019 as you described? We should be building new hospitals left and right.


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Ok, then why weren't US hospital beds full of scared and panicked people in 2019 as you described?


Simple, you don't care, you don't test and your government keeps telling people that Covid-19 is not much harmful than the seasonal flu.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> Simple, you don't care, you don't test and your government keeps telling people that Covid-19 is not much harmful than the seasonal flu.



Hmm...people don't care enough about their health enough in the US to get hospital treatment...you are already sounding illogical.


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Hmm...people don't care enough about their health enough in the US to get hospital treatment...you are already sounding illogical.


With same symptoms, people who believe they have the flu can be much at ease than people thinking they have Covid-19.


----------



## antonius123

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> According to some reports Corvid 19 virus originated Wuhan Labs in China, tested on lab animals and later these and the lab animals were sold in the market to be consumed. China is the source of this virus and should stop blaming other countries.



That is old and become questionable report now.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> With same symptoms, people who believe they have the flu can be much at ease than people thinking they have Covid-19.



The people who are dying of Coronavirus aren't going to bed with no symptoms and then not waking up. They are in the hospital on a respirator...if they can get a bed (in China).


----------



## antonius123

r1a1a said:


> Well your isolation efforts are much appreciated but doesn't change the fact that it came from the wuhan region and you want others to apologize for that??
> 
> 
> Then where? Don't tell me US lab, please.



It was old suspicion, may not be valid anymore now.



cloud4000 said:


> China wants credit for fixing something it created. Perhaps their media should ask why China has such poor food safety standards.



You still believe the old and debunked propaganda? LOL


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> The people who are dying of Coronavirus aren't going to bed with no symptoms and then not waking up. They are in the hospital on a respirator...if they can get a bed.


Same for people dying from the flu, in US it's hard to tell which is which cause US doesn't bother to do testing .


----------



## antonius123

Glass said:


> Stop lying lmao everyone knows that the shit you eat causes all these troubles every once in a decade and this time you truly fucked up.



You mean everyone who has been brainwashed by US propaganda? LOL.


----------



## BL33D

Beast said:


> How do u explain a genome sequence virus different and not origin from China region appeared in China?
> 
> We can conclude the virus origin is from US , source of virus definitely is not from wild animals in China. Proven by science and report.


I dont think you understand scientific methodology if you think not understanding the virus means US is the source. Spoke like a ignorant who saw lightning and called it Zeus or saw the plains and assumed earth is flat.
You need to provide much more proof than just your hatred towards US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

BL33D said:


> I dont think you understand scientific methodology if you think not understanding the virus means US is the source. Spoke like a ignorant who saw lightning and called it Zeus or saw the plains and assumed earth is flat.
> You need to provide much more proof than just your hatred towards US.


Before the natural host for this virus being found, no possibilities can be ruled out, now there is no definite concensus on the origin of this virus, we are having a very strange situation which we didn't experience in the recent history.

*China's leading COVID-19 expert: Virus could have originated abroad*


----------



## Armchair

China owes world apology for eating garbage, wild, unhealthy food. This is why instead of trying to wipe out Muslims, they should learn from us what to eat and what NOT to eat. Snakes, bats, insects, pigs, every wild and dirty thing becomes their food. Dogs, bears, cats, tigers.

Please stop. We really need you to stop. 

Just a few months ago the Chinese were calling Islam a disease / virus. And even today imprison an entire nation of East Turkistanis. Stealing their land, raping, murdering looting and ethnically cleansing an entire people. 

You are what you eat. If you don't fix your diet, you will end up becoming a yellow terror upon the world. Shame. But what can one say to the shameless.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

Armchair said:


> China owes world apology for eating garbage, wild, unhealthy food. This is why instead of trying to wipe out Muslims, they should learn from us what to eat and what NOT to eat. Snakes, bats, insects, pigs, every wild and dirty thing becomes their food. Dogs, bears, cats, tigers.
> 
> Please stop. We really need you to stop.
> 
> Just a few months ago the Chinese were calling Islam a disease / virus. And even today imprison an entire nation of East Turkistanis. Stealing their land, raping, murdering looting and ethnically cleansing an entire people.
> 
> You are what you eat. If you don't fix your diet, you will end up becoming a yellow terror upon the world. Shame. But what can one say to the shameless.



99% Chinese don't eat strange food, but your media only brainwash you into believing all Chinese are like that 1%, haters gonna hate, WHO already thanked us, so we can spare yours.


----------



## Mista

I can't believe there are so many here who actually believed in the dumb conspiracy. Citing a talkshow from Taiwan lmao. 

If it originated from the US, the hardest hit in China would be international cities Beijing and Shanghai, not Wuhan or some small cities in Hubei by such a large margin. 

Of the detected cases in Singapore so far, none had a travel history to the US. However of those who have a travel history, most of them can be traced back to China, ALL of which are from Wuhan specifically. A large part of local clusters can be traced back to interaction with tourists from Wuhan in Jan as well. You tell me this is a coincidence? 











https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/covid19-coronavirus-duke-nus-antibody-tests-12469184

It's still a mystery why did the couple from Wuhan visited a random church in Singapore in the first place. The church doesn't even know them. 



> 两人出席基督生命堂礼拜后，引发了一连串的病例出现，但当时的他们根本不知自己已感染了冠病。
> 
> 起初，基督生命堂只有约六人从夫妇那里染病，但多部门联合追踪调查后发现，另一对教友夫妇因与这对武汉夫妇接触而染病，而他们在大年初一照样出席新春聚会，结果传给了在神召会恩典堂工作的28岁亲戚，他再把病毒传染给其他教堂职员和教友。
> 
> *基督生命堂的牧师曾透露，教会并不认识这对武汉夫妻。对于他们抵新后为何会到那里做礼拜，夫妇不愿多谈有关教会的事。 *据记者观察，两人身体都无恙，精神也不错。他们说：“现在大家情况都挺好的，没事了。”


----------



## patero

Thank you Chinese Communist Party for successfully containing an outbreak of the corona-virus that could have spread across the globe infecting 99 countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eldamar

Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL! If China wants a complete World public relations disaster they should keep making stupid announcements like this...
> 
> https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3890327
> 
> *China's propaganda machine is operating at full steam in attempt to regain trust in communist regime*
> 
> TAIPEI (Taiwan News) — Amid China's intensive propaganda campaign to reverse global perceptions of the Wuhan coronavirus epidemic in that country, *Chinese state media Xinhua News Agency* is taking the gambit to exhilarating new heights, suggesting the "United States owes China an apology" and that the world ought to acknowledge China for its remarkable achievements in its fight against the novel pneumonia.
> 
> "*The world should thank China for its gargantuan efforts and sacrifices to prevent the spread of the disease to other countries*, an act that is really startling the universe and moving the gods
> 
> Frustration and anger have been felt across China over the initial cover-up of the deadly virus and the under-reported number of infections and deaths, with the confidence of many Chinese in the communist regime rattled and the legitimacy of Xi Jinping's leadership newly coming into question. To address the crisis, the regime has adopted radical lockdowns and launched a propaganda campaign of sugar-coated stories about patient recoveries, frontline medical workers, and of course communist party members.
> 
> State media outlets began to play down the threat in mid-February and hailed the Chinese government as a "role model" in the global fight against the virus. A Feb. 24 editorial from the Global Times, a media mouthpiece for Beijing, even assailed other countries (Japan, South Korea, Iran, and Italy) as "slow to respond to the virus."
> 
> On March 3, Chinese state media made one of its most galling moves yet, with a commentary reposted on Xinhua News by the outspoken Chinese investor Huang Shen (黃生). According to Huang, the U.S. denying entry to those who had been in China as the outbreak began is unfair, as China has not reciprocated the de-facto travel ban; indeed, the U.S. should apologize to China for these wrongdoings, which are damaging to the Chinese economy.
> 
> Huang also cast doubts over the number of confirmed cases in the U.S., believing it to be severely under-reported. He imagines that U.S. President Donald Trump must be extremely anxious over the outbreak; meanwhile, China has made significant progress in the fight against the disease, and many businesses have reopened, Huang adds.
> 
> Huang goes on to ridicule the idea that China owes the world an apology, saying there is no reason to expect contrition from the communist country, especially when numerous studies point to the U.S., Italy, and Iran as the possible origin points of the virus. He thinks China should instead take credit for preventing the virus from spreading to the world.
> 
> "Now we can say with confidence that the U.S. owes China an apology, and the world owes China thanks," he concludes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks China!
> 
> You did a great job..especially when you cried about countries stopping flights to China as "selfish", "unfair", "unwarranted", and especially the biggie "racist".
> 
> Of course China always had the safety of the planet in mind
> https://www.scmp.com/news/asia/aust...china-slams-australias-extreme-measures-after
> *Coronavirus: China slams Australia’s ‘extreme measures’ after travel ban extended*


I pity u for being the victim of US propaganda.

Of cos, your own anti-china sentiments played a part too


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

eldarlmari said:


> I pity u for being the victim of US propaganda.
> 
> Of cos, your own anti-china sentiments played a part too



It’s a Taiwanese new site.


----------



## eldamar

Hamartia Antidote said:


> It’s a Taiwanese new site.


..............and?


----------



## Jackdaws

Beast said:


> The virus is planted by evil nation and try put blame on China. What happen to China can also happend to India.
> India cannot build hospital in 10 days. Dont gloat at things u cant handle.
> 
> China lockdown a whole province for the sake of rest of the world. You want China to allow allow all wuhan resident to run around the world and spread to your county?
> 
> 
> You never read the video? Stop livng in denial. The virus is engineered. Scientist has already comfirmed the suspicious nature of the virus. If US can plant it in China. It can plant in Turkey to play the blame game.



The only people who believe that this virus was planted by someone from outside China are Chinese brainwashed citizens. Do you know how much this stupid virus has affected the global economy? Share markets are down, oil prices have fallen, sporting events have been canceled, airlines are closing down routes and forcing employees to go on unpaid leave, tourism has dwindled in Asia and Europe.

So no. No one is going to thank China was harrowing the rest of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

Beast said:


> The virus is planted by evil nation and try put blame on China. What happen to China can also happend to India.
> India cannot build hospital in 10 days. Dont gloat at things u cant handle.
> 
> China lockdown a whole province for the sake of rest of the world. You want China to allow allow all wuhan resident to run around the world and spread to your county?
> 
> 
> You never read the video? Stop livng in denial. The virus is engineered. Scientist has already comfirmed the suspicious nature of the virus. If US can plant it in China. It can plant in Turkey to play the blame game.



If China has evidence of the virus being engineered and US responsible for it, then why doesn't China *not take US to the International Court of Justice*?? Why doesn't China not openly blame US for it?


----------



## eldamar

ARMalik said:


> If China has evidence of the virus being engineered and US responsible for it, then why doesn't China *not take US to the International Court of Justice*?? Why doesn't China not openly blame US for it?


For now they have preliminary evidence it originated from the US. They however, do not have any evidence that it came from an US lab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## donkeykong

India or Indonesia is 100x dirtier and more tropical than China. There is no doubt a CIA agent released the virus in a situation which won't lead back to them. Its basically opium war x2 to destroy China and its BRI allies


----------



## eldamar

eldarlmari said:


> For now they have preliminary evidence it originated from the US. They however, do not have any evidence that it came from an US lab.








_The basic logic is that the *geographical location with the greatest diversity of virus strains must be the original source *because a single strain cannot emerge from nothing. He demonstrated that only the US has all the five known strains of the virus (while Wuhan and most of China have only one, as do Taiwan and South Korea, Thailand and Vietnam, Singapore, and England, Belgium and Germany), constituting a thesis that the haplotypes in other nations may have originated in the US.

Korea and Taiwan have a different haplotype of the virus than China, perhaps more infective but much less deadly, which would account for a death rate only 1/3 that of China.

Neither Iran nor Italy were included in the above tests, but both countries have now deciphered the locally prevalent genome and have declared them of different varieties from those in China, which means they did not originate in China but were of necessity introduced from another source. It is worth noting that the variety in Italy has approximately the same fatality rate as that of China, three times as great as other nations, while the haplotype in Iran appears to be the deadliest with a fatality rate of between 10% and 25%. (7) (8) (9)

Due to the enormous amount of Western media coverage focused on China, much of the world believes the coronavirus spread to all other nations from China, but this now appears to have been proven wrong. With about 50 nations scattered throughout the world having identified at least one case at the time of writing, it would be very interesting to examine virus samples from each of those nations to determine their location of origin and the worldwide sources and patterns of spread._



donkeykong said:


> India or Indonesia is 100x dirtier and more tropical than China. There is no doubt a CIA agent released the virus in a situation which won't lead back to them. Its basically opium war x2 to destroy China and its BRI allies


Yupz,

Covid-19 = American bioterrorism


afterall, if the US president can thump his chest n declare:


This article is more than *1 month old*
*Trump defends ‘war crime’ threat to target cultural sites in Iran*
This article is more than *1 month old*


The Pentagon sought to distance itself from the president’s comments, saying the US will ‘follow the laws of armed conflict’

David Smith in Washington and agencies

 @smithinamerica
Tue 7 Jan 2020 02.36 GMTFirst published on Mon 6 Jan 2020 03.09 GMT

Shares
2,102




A huge crowd attends the funeral of slain Iranian General Qassem Suleimani in Tehran on Monday. Photograph: Ebrahim Noroozi/AP
Donald Trump has defended his threat to target Iranian cultural sites – widely seen as a war crime – if Tehran retaliates for the killing of General Qassem Suleimani.

On bellicose form, the US president also lashed out at Iraq following its parliament’s demand for American troops to be expelled from that country, and vowed to respond with crippling sanctions.

Play Video
0:54
Qassem Suleimani's daughter warns US of 'dark days' ahead - video
Trump’s comments suggest he was making no idle threat when, on Saturday night, he tweeted that the US has “targeted 52 Iranian sites ... some at a very high level & important to Iran & Iranian culture, and those targets, and Iran itself, WILL BE HIT VERY FAST AND VERY HARD.”

Speaking to reporters aboard Air Force One a day later, he sought to offer a justification. “They’re allowed to kill our people,” Trump said, according to a pool report. “They’re allowed to torture and maim our people. They’re allowed to use roadside bombs and blow up our people. And we’re not allowed to touch their cultural site? It doesn’t work that way.”

Targeting cultural sites is prohibited by international conventions signed in Geneva and at the Hague. In 2017, the United Nations security council passed unanimously a resolution condemning the destruction of heritage sites. The action previewed by Trump would almost certainly involve the deaths of civilians.

Advertisement
The Pentagon, however, sought to distance itself from Trump’s threats, with defense secretary Mark Esper saying on Monday that the US will “follow the laws of armed conflict”, including those that ruled out targeting cultural sites.

Esper’s public comments reflected the private concerns of other defense and military officials, who cited legal prohibitions on attacks on civilian, cultural and religious sites, except under certain, threatening circumstances.

Trump’s statements come after secretary of state Mike Pompeo defended the assertion that the drone strike against Suleimani in Baghdad prevented an imminent attack on US interests. “We would have been culpably negligent had we not taken this action,” he told NBC’s Meet the Press on Sunday. When host Chuck Todd asked if retaliation against US citizens should now be expected, Pompeo admitted: “It may be that there’s a little noise here in the interim.”

US-Iran tensions are escalating following last Friday’s drone strike – ordered by Trump without congressional authorisation – in Iraq that killed Suleimani, commander of Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Quds Force.

On Monday morning in Tehran, the supreme leader, Ayatollah Khamenei presided over prayers for the slain general, and Suleimani’s daughter Zeinab told a huge crowd at his funeral ceremony that the US and its ally Israel faced a “dark day” for his death.

Advertisement
“Crazy Trump, don’t think that everything is over with my father’s martyrdom,” Zeinab Suleimani said in an address broadcast on state television. “The families of US soldiers in the Middle East will spend their days waiting for death of their children.”




FacebookTwitterPinterest
Ayatollah Khamenei, centre, leads a prayer in Tehran over the coffins of Qassem Suleimani and others killed in a US drone strike on Friday. Photograph: AP
Before the ceremony, mourners had packed the streets around Tehran university, chanting “Death to America” and “Death to Israel”. One man held up a placard reading “hard–revenge”.

Profile
*Who was Qassem Suleimani?*
Show
The ceremony followed a turbulent weekend that saw the Iraqi parliament pass a resolution calling on the government to expel US troops, of which about 5,000 remain, most in an advisory capacity. On Sunday, Iran’s government said the country would no longer observe limitations on uranium enrichment, stockpiles of enriched uranium or nuclear research and development. The statement noted that the steps could be reversed if Washington lifted its sanctions on Tehran.




FacebookTwitterPinterest
Iranian general Qassem Suleimani. Photograph: Anadolu Agency/Getty Images
Advertisement
On Sunday, Human Rights Watch condemned the president’s latest threat to Iran’s culture sites: “President Trump should publicly reverse his threats against Iran’s cultural property and make clear that he will not authorise nor order war crimes,” said Andrea Prasow, its acting Washington director. “The US Defense Department should publicly reaffirm its commitment to abide by the laws of war and comply only with lawful military orders.”

She added: “Trump’s threat to attack Iran’s cultural heritage shows his callous disregard for the global rule of law. Whether refusing to condemn the brutal murder of Saudi dissident Jamal Khashoggi or pardoning convicted war criminals, Trump has shown little respect for human rights as part of US foreign policy.”

House Speaker Nancy Pelosi called Trump’s drone strike “provocative and disproportionate” and said legislation would be introduced this week to halt the president’s military actions regarding Iran unless Congress is involved.

She told Democrats: “We are concerned that the administration took this action without the consultation of Congress and without respect for Congress’s war powers granted to it by the Constitution.”

Trump spoke to reporters on Sunday as he flew back to Washington from another eventful holiday at his Mar-a-Lago estate in Palm Beach, Florida. He showed no hint of regret. Asked about vows of vengeance from Iran, the president said simply: “If it happens it happens. If they do anything, there will be major retaliation.”

He also turned his ire on Iraq after that country’s parliament passed a resolution calling on the Iraqi government to expel US troops. “We have a very extraordinarily expensive air base that’s there,” he said. “It cost billions of dollars to build. Long before my time. We’re not leaving unless they pay us back for it.

“If they do ask us to leave, if we don’t do it in a very friendly basis, we will charge them sanctions like they’ve never seen before ever. It’ll make Iranian sanctions look somewhat tame.”

Trump’s remarks look set to trigger another political firestorm amid concerns that he has not considered the consequences of the strike against Suleimani and may even be seeking to distract from his upcoming impeachment trial.

Brett McGurk, the former US presidential envoy to the global coalition to counter Isis, tweeted: “Trump’s comments tonight regarding Iran and Iraq are not only unacceptable, they’re unAmerican. American military forces adhere to international law. They don’t attack cultural sites. And they’re not mercenaries. Reckless and unprecedented words from a commander-in-chief.”

_The Associated Press contributed reporting_


----------



## master_13

It was an American that first proposed China should "apologize" for the corono virus. Are American going to apologize for mad cow diesese, H1N1, Zika virus, Nile virus that killed millions around the world?


----------



## Dark1

Mista said:


> It's still a mystery why did the couple from Wuhan visited a random church in Singapore in the first place. The church doesn't even know them.


Probably trying to spread it outside China to reduce heat on China. I remember the case of a Chinese company selling fake medicines in Africa, printed made in india , but were caught by the Africans.
Nothing is beyond these guys.





This is the the reason for the virus. Eating animals alive is too much.

A Indian guy went to the wuhan food market and asked for lettuce and brinjal.
And the local guys were like "sorry we dont sell exotic food here".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Dark1 said:


> Probably trying to spread it outside China to reduce heat on China. I remember the case of a Chinese company selling fake medicines in Africa, printed made in india , but were caught by the Africans.
> Nothing is beyond these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the the reason for the virus. Eating animals alive is too much.
> 
> A Indian guy went to the wuhan food market and asked for lettuce and brinjal.
> And the local guys were like "sorry we dont sell exotic food here".


india is beyond the greater scheme of things between the world powers tho. im relieved to know that India is incapable of playing such things(sophiscated biological attcks, etc), Hence, at least that's something to be grateful to india about.


----------



## Beast

Jackdaws said:


> The only people who believe that this virus was planted by someone from outside China are Chinese brainwashed citizens. Do you know how much this stupid virus has affected the global economy? Share markets are down, oil prices have fallen, sporting events have been canceled, airlines are closing down routes and forcing employees to go on unpaid leave, tourism has dwindled in Asia and Europe.
> 
> So no. No one is going to thank China was harrowing the rest of the world.


India is going to be plant one virus by US one day as your economy gets stronger and u will get the same of blaming by the world one day.

I repeat, we have clear genome evidence the current virus do not originate from wild animals in China region. This has nothing to do with eating wild animals. US could have plant it in cow urine and blame hindu culture of piss drinking. You want that to happened?

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...ab-made-coronavirus-triggers-debate-34502/amp


----------



## kuge

a little flash back...why did doctor Li WenLiang was warned by the ruling party not to disclose info about the virus?

on another note: is there another doctor by the name of Li WenQiang?


----------



## antonius123

Jackdaws said:


> The only people who believe that this virus was planted by someone from outside China are Chinese brainwashed citizens. Do you know how much this stupid virus has affected the global economy? Share markets are down, oil prices have fallen, sporting events have been canceled, airlines are closing down routes and forcing employees to go on unpaid leave, tourism has dwindled in Asia and Europe.
> 
> So no. No one is going to thank China was harrowing the rest of the world.




LOL. Since when Russian and Japanese are Chinese brainwashed citizens.

Its truly you are victim of western propaganda


----------



## HttpError

Dark1 said:


> Probably trying to spread it outside China to reduce heat on China. I remember the case of a Chinese company selling fake medicines in Africa, printed made in india , but were caught by the Africans.
> Nothing is beyond these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the the reason for the virus. Eating animals alive is too much.
> 
> A Indian guy went to the wuhan food market and asked for lettuce and brinjal.
> And the local guys were like "sorry we dont sell exotic food here".



Virus or no virus this video is too disgusting, I mean how can someone eat such digusting animals yuck.


----------



## PakFactor

They want an apology? Eating weird shut has put populations in lock down and hurting global economy. They owe everyone else an apology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

PakFactor said:


> They want an apology? Eating weird shut has put populations in lock down and hurting global economy. They owe everyone else an apology.


The origin of the virus is still unknown, it's likely the virus is not from China.
besides , over 99% Chinese people like me never eat any strange food, but western media tries to portray an image that all Chinese people eat dogs, cats and wild animals.
If Chinese food is really that bad, why it is arguably the most popular food around the world? why there are so many Chinese restaraut everywhere in the world?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patero

beijingwalker said:


> The origin of the virus is still unknown, *it's likely the virus is not from China.*



The earliest reported case was from Wuhan on 1st December. On 20 January, the first confirmed case outside China was identified as a 35-year-old Chinese woman in South Korea. Subsequent first cases in Japan, Italy, Iran and several other countries were either Chinese nationals or were returning from China.

So I'm just wondering how you support your position that 'it's likely the virus is not from China'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

beijingwalker said:


> If Chinese food is really that bad, why it is arguably the most popular food around the world? why there are so many Chinese restaraut everywhere in the world?


This is why I find your claim that you lived in the US for several yrs -- dubious.

Most 'Chinese' food outside of China is not really Chinese. It may have some flavorings that came from China, but overall, hardly 'Chinese'.


----------



## beijingwalker

patero said:


> The earliest reported case was from Wuhan on 1st December. On 20 January, the first confirmed case outside China was identified as a 35-year-old Chinese woman in South Korea. Subsequent first cases in Japan, Italy, Iran and several other countries were either Chinese nationals or were returning from China.
> 
> So I'm just wondering how you support your position that 'it's likely the virus is not from China'.


China first detected the virus doesn't mean it originated from China, the virus study shows the Wuhan virus is not the original strain of this virus and the the natural host of this virus has not been found yet months after the outbreak, other countries just don't do the test, there is a 65% massive flu deaths in US registered in this year's flu season, an very unusual jump over other years, which still can not be explained, Japanese news paper suggested that many of the deaths are actually from coronavirus started last year, not the seasonal flu. Other countries may have similar situation but people just don't know, the symptoms of this virus are almost the same as the flu and common cold and over 80% of the infected only experience mild symptoms and recover by themselves in a week or two.



gambit said:


> This is why I find your claim that you lived in the US for several yrs -- dubious.
> .


What information you like to know about my stay in US, I m ready to answer.



gambit said:


> T
> Most 'Chinese' food outside of China is not really Chinese. It may have some flavorings that came from China, but overall, hardly 'Chinese'.


I never denied that, they are Americanized and the variety is much smaller, just dozens of names that every American knows, and in China we never have that fortune cookie crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patero

beijingwalker said:


> China first detected the virus doesn't mean it originated from China, the virus study shows the Wuhan virus is not the original strain of this virus and the the natural host of this virus has not been found yet months after the outbreak, other countries just don't do the test, there is a 65% massive flu deaths in US registered in this year's flu season, an very unusual jump over other years, which still can not be explained, Japanese news paper suggested that many of the deaths are actually from coronavirus started last year, not the seasonal flu. Other countries may have similar situation but people just don't know, the symptoms of this virus are almost the same as the flu and common cold and over 80% of the infected only experience mild symptoms and recover by themselves in a week or two.
> 
> 
> What information you like to know about my stay in US, I m ready to answer.



That's a very weak and convoluted answer. Until evidence emerges to prove otherwise, the country at the epicenter of the outbreak is the most likely source. This isn't a blame game, its a statistical fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

patero said:


> That's a very weak and convoluted answer. Until evidence emerges to prove otherwise, the country at the epicenter of the outbreak is the most likely source. This isn't a blame game, its a statistical fact.


Until we pinpoint the natural host of the virus, no possibilities can be ruled out.


----------



## antonius123

patero said:


> The earliest reported case was from Wuhan on 1st December. On 20 January, the first confirmed case outside China was identified as a 35-year-old Chinese woman in South Korea. Subsequent first cases in Japan, Italy, Iran and several other countries were either Chinese nationals or were returning from China.
> 
> So I'm just wondering how you support your position that 'it's likely the virus is not from China'.




This kind of stupid argument has been answered many times, but why it is so difficult to grasp?

The first outbreak was in China, but the first outbreak doesnt mean that the virus originated from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

beijingwalker said:


> I never denied that, they are Americanized and the variety is much smaller, just dozens of names that every American knows, and in China we never have that fortune cookie crap.



What about general Tso’s chicken?


----------



## beijingwalker

KAL-EL said:


> What about general Tso’s chicken?


In some part of new jersey we also call it empire chicken, Chinese 左公鸡， I m not a big fan of deep fried stuff, especially those with too much sugar.


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Jackdaws said:


> What's next? Does the world owe an apology to Germany because it was defeated and thus spreading of Nazisim was prevented on a global scale.


Nah Terrorist PM N mody sud apologize to Kashmiries and Muslims who have been genocide.
i dont know why indians trying to be manchoman here when its about china.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Nah Terrorist PM N mody sud apologize to Kashmiries and Muslims who have been genocide.
> i dont know why indians trying to be manchoman here when its about china.


I don't speak gibberish. Type in comprehensible English.



donkeykong said:


> India or Indonesia is 100x dirtier and more tropical than China. There is no doubt a CIA agent released the virus in a situation which won't lead back to them. Its basically opium war x2 to destroy China and its BRI allies


LOL - more proof of a brainwashed country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

hussain0216 said:


> Stop eating weird crap and putting the world at risk
> 
> I'm neutral when it comes to china but this was entirely avoidable



There was no need for that.

It was not just Chinese eating habits but also climate that was a factor here.

World needs to come together to defeat this virus and not blaming China who are being affected the most by this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## antonius123

PakFactor said:


> They want an apology? Eating weird shut has put populations in lock down and hurting global economy. They owe everyone else an apology.


Funy logic.

They are her own population, and nobody wants to hurt her own economy. It is much more logical that it is China enemy that want to hurt her econmy.


----------



## eldamar

so when is the US apologising for releasing this virus? china now has to clear up this mess for them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidsSling

Beast said:


> Nothing to work with eating wild animals , it's myth spread by western propangada. US is on a full campaign to attack China using underhand method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even China has long ban wildlife , it will still happen. Very likely it's spread by artificial method or engineer. This thing can happened to any country. That is precisely what US want rest of the countries to do that is to blame China for epidemic.
> 
> Take note, US scientist already attempt engineer this virus in their lab in 2015.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...ab-made-coronavirus-triggers-debate-34502/amp
> 
> 
> What logic is that? The world did indeed thank the 5 permanent members of UN for stopping the facism.
> If Nazism is stopped. Credit will go to US and Russia.



Hello, troll, how much is the CCP paying you to try and coverup all this up? Surely you guys are getting paid more than the 50 cents? What is it now $1.00?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

DavidsSling said:


> Hello, troll, how much is the CCP paying you to try and coverup all this up? Surely you guys are getting paid more than the 50 cents? What is it now $1.00?


I guess you are paid $2 to try smear CPC by CIA

Doesn't take a genius of the timing of the attack. After trade war failed and force to signed truce. The next erractical step is to unleash this despicable move. I guess US realised African swine flu against China.livestock didn't do much damage to China. Coronavirus attack just show the desperate level of US administration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Jackdaws said:


> I don't speak gibberish. Type in comprehensible English.
> 
> 
> LOL - more proof of a brainwashed country.


put you head on right spot all you have is garbage filled filthy mentality.. i am sure you have done it and you can do it even now.
ask your terrorist PM to apologize to muslims.


----------



## Jackdaws

Sheikh Rauf said:


> put you head on right spot all you have is garbage filled filthy mentality.. i am sure you have done it and you can do it even now.
> ask your terrorist PM to apologize to muslims.


Still don't speak gibberish. Let me know when you can type in comprehensible English.


----------



## DavidsSling

Beast said:


> I guess you are paid $2 to try smear CPC by CIA
> 
> Doesn't take a genius of the timing of the attack. After trade war failed and force to signed truce. The next erractical step is to unleash this despicable move. I guess US realised African swine flu against China.livestock didn't do much damage to China. Coronavirus attack just show the desperate level of US administration.



Where do you live? I mean you are on the internet trying to say how great China is, but where are you living? 

I bet you are in the USA and still getting paid by the CCP to post rubbish about how great the CCP is, nothing but a troll and I know that your other factory trolls are on here posting crap.

Why don't you go back to China instead of taking advantage of the US and at the same time talking shit about a democratic country?


----------



## 8888888888888

Wonder if their openness of their handling of it compared to China’s full lockdown cause the outbreak in USA.


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Jackdaws said:


> Still don't speak gibberish. Let me know when you can type in comprehensible English.


lol why you are here by the way we dont speak good english. your jacka$$ typed not worth here on PDF find yourself some filthy dump suits you.. now just get out since you dont understand us filthy indian.


----------



## Jackdaws

Sheikh Rauf said:


> lol why you are here by the way we dont speak good english. your jacka$$ typed not worth here on PDF find yourself some filthy dump suits you.. now just get out since you dont understand us filthy indian.


Still don't speak gibberish. Type in comprehensible English.


----------



## PakFactor

Jackdaws said:


> I don't speak gibberish. Type in comprehensible English.
> 
> 
> LOL - more proof of a brainwashed country.



Well he’s right Indians are dirty and smelly; nationally all you guys swim in cow dung and piss.


----------



## Get Ya Wig Split

Beast said:


> Nothing to work with eating wild animals , it's myth spread by western propangada. US is on a full campaign to attack China using underhand method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even China has long ban wildlife , it will still happen. Very likely it's spread by artificial method or engineer. This thing can happened to any country. That is precisely what US want rest of the countries to do that is to blame China for epidemic.
> 
> Take note, US scientist already attempt engineer this virus in their lab in 2015.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...ab-made-coronavirus-triggers-debate-34502/amp
> 
> 
> What logic is that? The world did indeed thank the 5 permanent members of UN for stopping the facism.
> If Nazism is stopped. Credit will go to US and Russia.


Shut up loser


----------



## Jackdaws

PakFactor said:


> Well he’s right Indians are dirty and smelly; nationally all you guys swim in cow dung and piss.



Lol. Is that what he was trying to type? Hahahaha.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

master_13 said:


> It was an American that first proposed China should "apologize" for the corono virus. Are American going to apologize for mad cow diesese, H1N1, Zika virus, Nile virus that killed millions around the world?



Mad Cow=Canada (but has been around for 100's of years)
2009 H1N1= Mexico
Zika=Uganda (Wow you need a serious geography lesson as you are way off)





CGTN/CCTV (let's see how long it takes them to remove this video and replace it with one blaming the US)


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Mad Cow=Canada (but has been around for 100's of years)
> 2009 H1N1= Mexico
> Zika=Uganda (Wow you need a serious geography lesson as you are way off)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CGTN/CCTV (let's see how long it takes them to remove this video and replace it with one blaming the US)


Your CDC says it's first found in US

https://www.cdc.gov/flu/pandemic-resources/2009-h1n1-pandemic.html


> In the spring of 2009, a novel influenza A (H1N1) virus emerged. It was detected first in the United States and spread quickly across the United States and the world. This new H1N1 virus contained a unique combination of influenza genes not previously identified in animals or people. This virus was designated as influenza A (H1N1)pdm09 virus. Ten years later work continues to better understand influenza, prevent disease, and prepare for the next pandemic.


----------



## DavidsSling

beijingwalker said:


> Your CDC says it's first found in US
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/flu/pandemic-resources/2009-h1n1-pandemic.html



Hello my friendly CCP troll.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL! If China wants a complete World public relations disaster they should keep making stupid announcements like this...
> 
> https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3890327
> 
> *China's propaganda machine is operating at full steam in attempt to regain trust in communist regime*
> 
> TAIPEI (Taiwan News) — Amid China's intensive propaganda campaign to reverse global perceptions of the Wuhan coronavirus epidemic in that country, *Chinese state media Xinhua News Agency* is taking the gambit to exhilarating new heights, suggesting the "United States owes China an apology" and that the world ought to acknowledge China for its remarkable achievements in its fight against the novel pneumonia.
> 
> "*The world should thank China for its gargantuan efforts and sacrifices to prevent the spread of the disease to other countries*, an act that is really startling the universe and moving the gods
> 
> Frustration and anger have been felt across China over the initial cover-up of the deadly virus and the under-reported number of infections and deaths, with the confidence of many Chinese in the communist regime rattled and the legitimacy of Xi Jinping's leadership newly coming into question. To address the crisis, the regime has adopted radical lockdowns and launched a propaganda campaign of sugar-coated stories about patient recoveries, frontline medical workers, and of course communist party members.
> 
> State media outlets began to play down the threat in mid-February and hailed the Chinese government as a "role model" in the global fight against the virus. A Feb. 24 editorial from the Global Times, a media mouthpiece for Beijing, even assailed other countries (Japan, South Korea, Iran, and Italy) as "slow to respond to the virus."
> 
> On March 3, Chinese state media made one of its most galling moves yet, with a commentary reposted on Xinhua News by the outspoken Chinese investor Huang Shen (黃生). According to Huang, the U.S. denying entry to those who had been in China as the outbreak began is unfair, as China has not reciprocated the de-facto travel ban; indeed, the U.S. should apologize to China for these wrongdoings, which are damaging to the Chinese economy.
> 
> Huang also cast doubts over the number of confirmed cases in the U.S., believing it to be severely under-reported. He imagines that U.S. President Donald Trump must be extremely anxious over the outbreak; meanwhile, China has made significant progress in the fight against the disease, and many businesses have reopened, Huang adds.
> 
> Huang goes on to ridicule the idea that China owes the world an apology, saying there is no reason to expect contrition from the communist country, especially when numerous studies point to the U.S., Italy, and Iran as the possible origin points of the virus. He thinks China should instead take credit for preventing the virus from spreading to the world.
> 
> "Now we can say with confidence that the U.S. owes China an apology, and the world owes China thanks," he concludes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks China!
> 
> You did a great job..especially when you cried about countries stopping flights to China as "selfish", "unfair", "unwarranted", and especially the biggie "racist".
> 
> Of course China always had the safety of the planet in mind
> https://www.scmp.com/news/asia/aust...china-slams-australias-extreme-measures-after
> *Coronavirus: China slams Australia’s ‘extreme measures’ after travel ban extended*



Chinese started this disease, by eating and torturing anything that moves, and yet they want the world to "thank them" and then we have the paid CCP trolls all over the net trying to duck, hide, weave, divert attention, but some of these trolls are living in democratic countries.

Yet when you ask these Chinese trolls why they are living in democratic countries and enjoying all the benefits they can't seem to answer and they duck and hide and divert and talk about w*hataboutism.*


----------



## master_13

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Mad Cow=Canada (but has been around for 100's of years)
> 2009 H1N1= Mexico
> Zika=Uganda (Wow you need a serious geography lesson as you are way off)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CGTN/CCTV (let's see how long it takes them to remove this video and replace it with one blaming the US)



and no one really knows where this corona virus really originated yet. Indonesian eat bats as their daily cuisine. Mad Cow, H1N1, Zika, Nile all started epidemic in the US, just because crono virus started epidemic in china, doesn't mean it started in china.


----------



## zectech

_America’s political and military mission in the post-cold-war era is to ensure that no rival superpower is allowed to emerge in Western Europe, Asia or the territories of the former Soviet Union..The classified document makes the case for a world dominated by one superpower whose position can be perpetuated by constructive behavior and sufficient military might *to deter any nation or group of nations from challenging American primacy*_. US Department of Defense, _The New York Times,_ March, 1992.


----------



## Itachi

LOL it's funny seeing some Chinese members here jumping up and down trying to justify this pandemic & putting the blame on the rest of the world. 

The world doesn't owe you any apology but the Chinese govt. & people sure as hell does owe us one (in a long list of many)!

The virus came from your eating habits coupled with lax measures at your bio labs. How the hell does the US and the whole world owe *you *an apology!?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

